#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-01
<ChinnoDog>  
<andrew>  
<InHisName> G'mawnin'
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> eek, I'm late :P
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog, InHisName, andrew
<rmg51> 0/ sleepyhead
<JonathanD> indeed.
<JonathanD> I blame the swimming.
<rmg51> just try not to fall asleep in the pool 8-)
<JonathanD> heh :)
<rmg51> breakfast time
<JonathanD> I didn't
<JonathanD> But the pool makes the eyes tired :)
<rmg51> and red
<JonathanD> yes.
<JonathanD> I don't have time for a full run but I'd like to get at least half a mile in... so I'll be back.
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
<teddy-dbear> me hugs ChinnoDog :-[
<teddy-dbear> opps
 * teddy-dbear hugs ChinnoDog
<teddy-dbear> better
<ChinnoDog> thanks?
<ChinnoDog> I need some eggs.
<teddy-dbear> I always needs some cookies :-D
<ChinnoDog> for breakfast?
<teddy-dbear> for anytime
<rhpot1991> I need some tea
<teddy-dbear> and what's wrong with cookies for breakfast?
 * rhpot1991 waits for ChinnoDog to be upset that rhpot1991 likes tea better than cookies
<teddy-dbear> tea and cookies :-D
<rhpot1991> teddy-dbear: as long as you don't dip sure
<rhpot1991> I have cookies in my desk, but would rather not eat them for breakfast
<teddy-dbear> I don't dip :P
<teddy-dbear> I prefer them in my tummy 8-)
<ChinnoDog> I like tea
<ChinnoDog> I like cookies too but I'd rather not eat them for breakfast.
<teddy-dbear> chocolate then :-[
<teddy-dbear> maybe cake
<teddy-dbear> even pie
<InHisName> I had a BIG bowl of slice fresh peaches and milk (with a dab of cereal) for breakfast.  YUM
<ChinnoDog> mm, peaches
<ChinnoDog> I want peaches
<waltman> no bacon?
<ChinnoDog> I haz no bacon. I didn't go to the store this weekend. I need black pepper too. Eggs are better with pepper.
<waltman> and hot sauce
<ChinnoDog> I did use my tabasco sauce
<ChinnoDog> eggs, water, pepper, cheese, vegetables, tabasco sauce, done.
<ChinnoDog> Oh, and a source of fat if the cheese doesn't have any/enough
<ChinnoDog> I used high fat cottage cheese though
<waltman> I picked up a jar of some french spices at Penzey's that are really good with eggs. It's mostly tarragon with some other stuff.
<waltman> I think it's this one -- http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/p-penzeysparisienherb.html
<ChinnoDog> I need a smaller keyboard
<ChinnoDog> something that will minimize hand strain and either come with a mouse or built in pointer that fits on my keyboard tray
<ChinnoDog> I have 24.5" of usable space. Any suggestions?
<ChinnoDog> Putting the number pad on the left side would save a lot of space. hrm
<ChinnoDog> But then I wouldn't know how to type anymore
<ChinnoDog> I could become a left handed mouser
<rmg51> ChinnoCat?
<ChinnoDog> maybe
<ChinnoDog> I could become a trackball guy
<ChinnoDog> Seems like after being annoyed by trackballs my entire life that it would be some kind of crime to start using one now.
<JonathanD> trackpoint++
<JonathanD> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=IBM+trackpoint+keyboard&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=ANv&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&prmd=ivns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1680&bih=863&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=12957121682293152801&sa=X&ei=I8Y2TuaoM5Cltwfi1on2DA&ved=0CGMQ8wIwAA
<ChinnoDog> No, I hate the nubs
<ChinnoDog> I have a Thinkpad and I don't use the nub on it
<JonathanD> :(
<JonathanD> how can you not use the nub?
<JonathanD> It's the only thing that works!
<ChinnoDog> death to nubs
<JonathanD> fingers stay on home row while you mouse.
<jedijf> eraserhead++
<ChinnoDog> I put a smaller tip on it so I don't accidentally touch it too
<ChinnoDog> That is true
<ChinnoDog> But, it is so imprecise
<JonathanD> it's very precise.
<JonathanD> I can close a window without even thinking about it now :P
<JonathanD> or select a window
<ChinnoDog> So once you developed the motor control skills for it then it is as easy as a mouse?
<JonathanD> I believe the muscle memory for them is much better than a normal mouse.
<JonathanD> it becomes a sort of gesture instead of a thought-requiring motion.
<JonathanD> flick top-right, then over to minimize
<JonathanD> (I STILL move my window control buttons to the right. Every release moves them back to the left. Please stop :( )
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: try it for a week or two on your thinkpad.
<ChinnoDog> Does clicking become a double thumb operation then?
<JonathanD> I only use my left thumb
<ChinnoDog> I think this will cause my thumb to develop a callus
<JonathanD> Hasn't for me, anyway :p
<JonathanD> The only issue I have is gaming that wants to use WASD
<JonathanD> I remap to the arrows
<JonathanD> and if it uses q,e I remap them to the back and forward keys.
<ChinnoDog> Because you use your left thumb. ic
<JonathanD> I just realized I mouse left handed.
<JonathanD> on my thinkpad.
<ChinnoDog> Wouldn't this be easier if I just learn to use the nub with my right thumb and space with my left?
<ChinnoDog> yea
<JonathanD> I use the same thumb for both, I guess.
<ChinnoDog> I space with my right thumb, but that is from habit. My left thumb is useless
<JonathanD> but yeah, you could mouse click with your right I suppose.
<ChinnoDog> When I put my hands on my thinkpad my thumb doesn't reach far enough
<JonathanD> Which model do you have?
<ChinnoDog> I think this is going to be a skill to teach my pointer
<ChinnoDog> T400
<ChinnoDog> But my hands are hand-made. :-)
<JonathanD> thats basically the same layout as my T61, I think.
<JonathanD> It hasn't changed much.
<ChinnoDog> Its too far away from my thumb when my fingers are on home row
<JonathanD> I have a 41, 60, and 61, they're all basically the same layout. The 41 lacks the touchpad.
<JonathanD> I have my touchpad disabled.
<ChinnoDog> My right pointer just got nominated. I use left handed passwords so I should use right pointer for mousing
<JonathanD> the other benefit is people try to use my laptop and I laugh at them.
<JonathanD> First they try to use the touchpad, whcih doesn't do anything.
<ChinnoDog> I should make changes all at once. Pointer use and dvorak.
<JonathanD> Then they try to use the trackpoint, which yes, if you've not used it before, is imprecise as heck. The mouse goes flying around the screen.
<ChinnoDog> Actually, I just came up with a new awkward arrangmeent that will let me start practicing now by using my laptop to type. k, gotta reverse my Synergy roles.
<JonathanD> I stopped using synergy at work.
<JonathanD> I love it, but my laptop and desktop aren't on the same network now.
<ChinnoDog> AWKWARD. This is going to be difficult
<ChinnoDog> Reaching for mouse buttons is difficult to do if I am only going to use one thumb to do it.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I think I might use both, but I'm not 100% sure.
<JonathanD> I'd have to watch myself clicking...
<ChinnoDog> oh. "enable press to select". Does that work well?
<JonathanD> I never really used it.
<JonathanD> I don't know if it's different on the 400
<JonathanD> But on mine "press" is a very light movement in any direction.
<ChinnoDog> problem solved. Press to select emulates left click. I can reach the right mouse button with my right thumb.
<ChinnoDog> It requires a reasonable amount of force on my touchpad.
<ChinnoDog> Ok, maybe <3 Thinkpad.
<ChinnoDog> double clicking might be a pita though
<ChinnoDog> My finger is going to be sore
<ChinnoDog> I can already tell. Its going to be worse than gamer's thumb.
<ChinnoDog> This is an amazing setup. My laptop is on my keyboard tray and my large monitor is behind it. Both are in my field of vision but my higher density laptop monitor is closer so I can actually see it
<ChinnoDog> The next difficulty will be when I teach myself Dvorak. I'm going to come up with a whole new list of left handed passwords.
<jthan> Why are you going to learn Dvorak?
<ChinnoDog> So I can type faster with less strain.
<waltman> He wants to level up :)
<jthan> Do you know anyone who uses dvorak?
<ChinnoDog> Yes. No one else can use his computer because they can't type on it.
<jthan> What's your plan to learn?
<jthan> If you have a solid one I'll try it with you
<ChinnoDog> idk yet. Probably need a typing tutor.
<ChinnoDog> I'll probably learn the same way I learned querty, it will jut be a lot faster because I already have the motor control.
<JonathanD> Hmmm
<JonathanD> The boot order editor thing for 11.04 doesn't seem to work.
<jedijf> grub2?
<JonathanD> Yup
<JonathanD> Somehow it's stuck on memtest
<JonathanD> and changing it doesn't seem to actually do anything.
<JonathanD> I tried editing the file by hand too (/etc/default/grub)
<jedijf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JonathanD> Yeah, I'm reading that.
<JonathanD> Is this supposed to be better than old grub? :)
<JonathanD> I'm going to try quoting what I want instead of numbering
<JonathanD> I think maybe my ordering is messing it up
<JonathanD> it's putting a number in, and I don't think that number remains accurate if it's after the autoprobe stuff.
<JonathanD> that seems to work.
<JonathanD> jedijf: ended up changing my ordering mostly back.
<JonathanD> I had moved memtest and such up, but either the default option doesn't do what it should or... something. So I re-ordered /etc/grub.d to 10_linux, 20_os_prober, 30_memtest (not exact names) and that worked.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: I have to admit that it is pretty handy being able to use the nub to move the pointer between screens faster than I could have with the mouse.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: yes, no mouse-relocating is a nice feature.
<JonathanD> Do you have the scrollbar working in 11.04?
<JonathanD> I've not bothered to fix that yet, but I need to.
<ChinnoDog> I have not mastered the press-to-click yet. It is hard to keep the pointer steady while pressing.
<JonathanD> press-to-click is on the touchpad?
<ChinnoDog> On the nub
<JonathanD> thought so
<ChinnoDog> I enabled it in the touchpoint control panel applet
<JonathanD> is this windows or buntu?
<ChinnoDog> Windows. It is my work laptop.
<JonathanD> gotcha.
<JonathanD> I didn't think there was an applet for it for ubuntu
<JonathanD> how nice that would be.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: my 61 is win/ubuntu, my 60 is just ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> You could write an applet
<JonathanD> I can't write a sandwich :/
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: my leet hacking about ends at irssi scripts and very simple php.
<JonathanD> I could probably make somethign that enables the scroll button :)
<rmg51> look under mouse in Ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> I haven't even used that. Is that the one in the middle?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: yah
<rmg51> thereis a touchpad tab
<JonathanD> you ususally have to hack it in after every update.
<JonathanD> http://www.eastwoodzhao.com/thinkpad-middle-button-scroll-ubuntu-linux/
<JonathanD> rmg51: doesn't do the thinkpady stuff, though.
<rmg51> k
<ChinnoDog> It doesn't work through synergy. :-( It only scrolls in Windows.
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I never found a fix for that.
<SamuraiAlba> Fix for bacons?
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: I don't think there is a fix. Synergy is not that intelligent.
<JonathanD> scrolling bacons.
<ChinnoDog> mm, scrolling bacons
<JonathanD> turn the bacon wheel.
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<ChinnoDog> round and round it goes, where it will land, no one knows
<SamuraiAlba> sipgate+google voice FTW
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-02
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> yo
<JonathanD> time to jog.
<rmg51> breakfast time
<JonathanD> back
<ChinnoDog> yawn
<teddy-dbear> is it nap time yet?
<waltman> It's always nap o'clock somewhere.
<JonathanD> indeed
<teddy-dbear> count me in
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: down side of trackpoint scrolling: now my desktop switching hotkeys take too long to press.
<ChinnoDog> idk how you get used to clicking on things that are only a couple pixels wide with a trackpoint. What a pita.
<ChinnoDog> I am hungry
<ChinnoDog> I could eat a... idk. I wish I could spin the bacon wheel.
<JonathanD> make new ones!
<ChinnoDog> idk. I might wait until lunch.
<ChinnoDog> I usually only eat one meal at work. Even if I eat breakfast at 8am I am not usually hungry by lunch time.
<ChinnoDog> Though, french toast sounds really good right now. I wish the places downstairs had brunch.
<JonathanD> I eat 4 meals at lunch.
<JonathanD> erm, at work.
<ChinnoDog> haha
<ChinnoDog> 4 meals is a lot
 * InHisName likes a big breakfast and dinner.  No room for lunch so skips it.
<ChinnoDog> Me too. Breakfast downstairs is good but not amazing though.
<JonathanD> I eat many small meals.
 * teddy-dbear could eat all day long :-D
<ChinnoDog> I generally don't eat more than two meals. I snack a little bit in between but not much.
<ChinnoDog> I had 3 yesterday so I feel like a glutton now.
<waltman> PLUG Central needs lightning talks for tomorrow night. Any of you ubuntonians up for doing a short talk?
<waltman> ubuntunians?
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: I think my pointer isn't strong enough to operate the nub. I find my middle finger is much better at it.
<ChinnoDog> Maybe if I turn up the sensitivity on it then my pointer can do it
<ChinnoDog> There, that is a bit better.
<ChinnoDog> except that my pointer goes flying now
<waltman> There's a "urmom" joke in there somewhere, but I'm not going to touch it.
<JonathanD> not even with your pointer?
<JonathanD> waltman: probably a safe move ;)
<waltman> nope
<JonathanD> waltman: so I hear they're looking for someone to speak tomorrow, You should do it.
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<waltman> ya think?
<ChinnoDog> pointer still not strong enough to press the nub, only to move it around.
<jthan> Ahhh found most of you on Google+ last night :-p
 * pleia2 has been circled
<jthan> Darn straight.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: try using your feet, instead.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: :-p
<ChinnoDog> I still know nothing of this Google+. All anyone ever says about it is that it is like Facebook.
<jthan> InHisName: Thought I missed someone...
<InHisName> Yea, what names are others going by?  tried pliea2 and princess leia   doesn't seem to be her.
<jthan> Lol.
<jthan> They've all got real names.
<jthan> I added jthan in my nicknames, so idk if it helps.
<jthan> I made a circle for my irc friends
<pleia2> InHisName: you have to spell pleia2 right :)
<jthan> You can go on my page and see who is in my circles and you'll find them
<ChinnoDog> There, now I am on Google+
<pleia2> it's listed as a nickname, it should show up in search
<jthan> Oh dang it DOES show up!
<InHisName> Starting now
<jthan> pleia2: you have that under "other names?"
<jthan> because when I type jthan I don't find myself.
<pleia2> yeah, in other names
<jthan> can you find me by jthan?
<InHisName> "drunken boat online magazine" ?
<pleia2> jthan: doh, I guess not, their search thing sucks
<pleia2> (funny that)
<jthan> Lol
<jthan> But it's listed in my other names! what a let down
<InHisName> jthan: I found 2 for sure and a possible 3rd out of your 18 that are here in irc.   andrew and pleia2 for sure.
<jthan> bts3685|vps, ChinnoDog
<jthan> Let's see.. erstazi
<erstazi> jthan: yo
<jthan> Just naming people on Google+
<jthan> sorry :-p
<erstazi> oh
<erstazi> (:
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: do you want an invite?
<jthan> We're all making IRC circles, haha
<InHisName> brent is bts3685|vps?   ChinnoDog  - not find ing by picture
<jthan> InHisName: he just joined like five minutes ago, so he may not have one yet.
<InHisName> Does he have a plain name like michael adams ?   I guess I forgot his name when we met at Alt-OS meeting once.
<jthan> Lol. No.
<jthan> There should be sub-circles
<jthan> andrew: You see my latest trip?
<InHisName> dos
<JonathanD> I should check google+
<erstazi> pleia2: mind if I ask you: what version of bitlbee are you using?
<pleia2> erstazi: 3.0.3-1
<erstazi> pleia2: thanks
<jedijf> so my 1.2.3 is out-of-date?
<pleia2> a bit :)
<pleia2> I upgraded because twitter doesn't work in old versions
<waltman> I get the impression that twitter changes its API every few weeks whether they need to or not.
<pleia2> yep
<JonathanD> thats to get pleia2 off it.
<pleia2> vive la resistance
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 always wins
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: Been using my laptop kb all day. Starting to get used to touchpoint. Arms get tired of sitting in one place on the desk though.
<JonathanD> heh :)
<JonathanD> I have a notepad I rest my arm on.
<ChinnoDog> That is a funny arm rest
<JonathanD> it's a padded thing
<JonathanD> jedijf: are you involved in PACS/SFD?
<rmg51> JonathanD: not much sfd this year
<JonathanD> how so?
<rmg51> the idea so far is 3d printers
<JonathanD> at giant?
<rmg51> at least for the main meeting
<rmg51> yep
<JonathanD> Is there a need for other stuff?
<JonathanD> I'm wondering really if I could be of help, maybe bringing in some fosscon speakers or something?
<rmg51> we can always try other stuff
<rmg51> other speakers won't work for the main meeting if the 3d printer idea goes through
<rmg51> something in the lobby might work through out the day
<rmg51> but that would be only if people want to stop by
<JonathanD> righto
<JonathanD> Just a thought, anyway :p
<rmg51> also, I'm not sure if the topics covered at fosscon would be of much interest to most PACS member
<JonathanD> too high?
<JonathanD> I could do my little "how to get help on irc" thingy.
<rmg51> first you might have to explain what irc is
<JonathanD> webchat!
<JonathanD> rmg51: the last people I gave it to didn't have a clue either :)
<rmg51> we still have to wait and see if the 3d printer talk goes through
<JonathanD> not a sure thing yet?
<rmg51> the PACS president is away and hasn't replied to jedijf email yet
<JonathanD> ah
<rmg51> you will have to talk to jedijf for more details
<rmg51> we didn't talk about the main meeting at all this year
<rmg51> jedijf: came up with the 3d printer idea
<rmg51> I threw your name out there before the end of the year
<rmg51> but we never discussed it
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-03
<jedijf> JonathanD: i'll keep you posted; still waiting to hear from prez. he said he had 'ideas'
<jedijf> JonathanD: but i am thinking the lobby area could be an "this is irc; use it before you die" area
<JonathanD> ok.
<JonathanD> jedijf: I'd love to help, if you think there is a way I could.
<JonathanD> jedijf: is the stuff at the same place?
<JonathanD> giant
<jedijf> yep
<JonathanD> Ok
<JonathanD> jedijf: let me know if I can be of any use :)
<jedijf> JonathanD: will do. ty
<jthan> ChinnoDog: touchpoint?
<ChinnoDog> yes
<jthan> What is it?
<ChinnoDog> something that leads your urmom jokes.
<jthan> I don't think so
<jthan> pleia2: are you still rocking xubuntu or what?
<pleia2> of course!
<jthan> Latest version?
<pleia2> I've been doing the website
<jthan> . . .  ?
<pleia2> for xubuntu
<pleia2> I don't know what you're asking
<jthan> Like xubuntu.com?
<pleia2> yes
<jthan> Are you using the latest version? (question mark)
<jthan> :-p
<pleia2> using natty and lucid
<jthan> I haven't used xfce in a long time.
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Howdy everybody
<JonathanD> hello
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<teddy-dbear> hi sleepyhead ;-)
<ChinnoDog>  this morning is dysfunctional
<rmg51> only this morning?
<ChinnoDog> especially this morning
<ChinnoDog> so sleepy
<ChinnoDog> I might need coffee today
<JonathanD> mmm coffee
<ChinnoDog> ugh. Now I'm asking people about downtime from last night that I caused myself.  Need coffee.
 * JonathanD makes a pot.
<teddy-dbear> silly ChinnoDog
<JonathanD> I think I'll get some food.
<ChinnoDog> I reject the office coffee. </coffeesnob>
<ChinnoDog> I added lots of creamer and sweetener to this cup, but it will be my last.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I aquired a kuerig
<JonathanD> or howevers it's pelled
<JonathanD> spelled
<JonathanD> geez
<rhpot1991> not a fan of them for tea, also I don't drink coffee so I wouldn't know how they are for that
<ChinnoDog> I have one of those at home
<ChinnoDog> They are ok for tea. I only buy the tea k-cups because I am lazy.
<rhpot1991> well tea leaves need room to expand, those machines use pressure not space
<ChinnoDog> I only drink coffee a couple times a week so k-cups work well because it stays fresh
<ChinnoDog> I know, but... lazy!
 * rhpot1991 is a tea snob
<ChinnoDog> I'd rather brew some yerba mate with stevia leaves but I don't want to take the time
<rhpot1991> slightly dated images of my setup at work: http://imgur.com/Avvffl&Vt0OL
<rhpot1991> http://imgur.com/Avvff&Vt0OLl
<JonathanD> the price per cup is sort of lame.
<JonathanD> But I like the butter toffee
<ChinnoDog> I like swiss chocolate almond
<JonathanD> I liked that too.
<ChinnoDog> The Gloria Jeans coffee is the best
<JonathanD> Only had one, though.
<JonathanD> I haven't really found a good place to get the stuff.
<rhpot1991> ChinnoDog: issue I have with stevia leaves is they become bitter over time and I like to resteep
<rhpot1991> normally I don't sweeten the later steeps too
<ChinnoDog> Once you drink all the sweetness out of them what would you expect to happen? :-p
<rhpot1991> ChinnoDog: ya thats my point, sweetners work better outside of the teapot
<ChinnoDog> I don't resteep, I just make big pots
<rhpot1991> ChinnoDog: you are missing out, 2nd and 3rd steeps are normally better than the first
<rhpot1991> mate thats hit or miss though, and I still do flavors there so thats a bad example
<JonathanD> that was yum food.
<jedijf> bubbakoo's burritos...not bad
<n2diy>  findsmb shows the wired connections to my router, is there a command to show the wireless connections?
<JonathanD> Foods time.
<cosmicpizza> hi there
<MutantTurkey> hey pal
<cosmicpizza> where is my wordpress folder please, i see it only in var/www
<cosmicpizza> on my own server
<MutantTurkey> that is where it is.
<cosmicpizza> hummmmmmm
<MutantTurkey> usually in /var/www/wordpress
<cosmicpizza> not this one
<MutantTurkey> what do you have in /var/www?
<cosmicpizza> i have wordpress but ...............
<MutantTurkey> but? explain.
<cosmicpizza> i try to find it in system
<cosmicpizza> i think this is loading in my system
<MutantTurkey> it should be in /var/www/
<cosmicpizza> not in other place too you think ?
<cosmicpizza> (i like your pseudo)
<MutantTurkey> my nick? xD
<cosmicpizza> your nickname sorry
<MutantTurkey> is wordpress working on your website?
<cosmicpizza> yes
<MutantTurkey> because if it is, then that mean's its installed in /var/www/!
<cosmicpizza> ok
<MutantTurkey> /var/www/ is the location that your web server looks for files in.
<MutantTurkey> so my website mutantturkey.com/index.html is really /var/www/index.html on my server
<MutantTurkey> comprende?
<cosmicpizza> so you don' t think it' s loaded in other place ?
<cosmicpizza> ok je comprends
<cosmicpizza> i understand
<MutantTurkey> :)
<MutantTurkey> it's there almost certainly.
<MutantTurkey> don't you see it there?
<cosmicpizza> i can see it in var/www effectively
<cosmicpizza> (i think with a mutant turkey and a cosmic pizza we can do a real big thing for the world)
<MutantTurkey> bahaha
<ChinnoDog> mutant turkey pizza?
<MutantTurkey> you're barking up the wrong tree.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: saw some chatter on the ML recently about some sort of meeting?
<jedijf> irc meeting tomorrow night
<MutantTurkey> what hour?
<jedijf> 8:30
<jedijf> pm
<MutantTurkey> ok. I'll hop on from my phone.
<cosmicpizza> what kind of phone can connect to irc ?
<jedijf> any android
<cosmicpizza> ok
<pleia2> pretty sure the iphone has irc apps too
<jedijf> damn you
<cosmicpizza> and iphone can do it ?
<jedijf> yes
<rhpot1991> anything with a web browser
<rhpot1991> if you use something like cgiirc or qwebirc
<cosmicpizza> all right
<MutantTurkey> what app do you guy used?
<jedijf> connectbot
<MutantTurkey> I use some AndroIRC but its alright
<MutantTurkey> connectbot kept crashing.
<MutantTurkey> also my updated twitter app is crashing all over the place :[
<rhpot1991> conenctbot to ssh in, then andchat to connect to my bip instance
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<rhpot1991> that said I don't care for irc on the phone much
<MutantTurkey> FTFY
<MutantTurkey> I don't care for phones much
<MutantTurkey> also, my pants just ripped in the crotch and I have to wear them till i get home.
<ChinnoDog> @seen PennBot
<ChinnoDog> Is there no doctor that can fix PennBot?
<ChinnoDog> His recent illness leaves me wondering.
<rmg51> Teddy is really worried
<rmg51> he's afraid jthan will eat all the cookies with out PennBot ana all the laws
<jedijf> pacsbot is newer than the repo'd Supybot-0.83.4.1
<jedijf> that's pacsbot version
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-04
<ChinnoDog> Who will fill PennBot's shoes if he never returns?
<ChinnoDog> I don't think he has an heir.
<rmg51> remember, this PennBot replaced the original
<ChinnoDog> I think PennBot Sr. was murdered.
<rmg51> so far andrew has killed one bot and made another one disappear
<ChinnoDog> It must be a conspiracy.
<rmg51> I hope andrew never has kids :P
<rmg51> I would hate to see what he would do to them if they acted up
<JonathanD> My kids rather like andrew.
<rmg51> wait till they make him mad =-O
<TheEvilPhoenix> greetings
<TheEvilPhoenix> how is stuffs here :p
<rmg51> we are mourning the lose of PennBot ;-)
<TheEvilPhoenix> wait, did it die????
<TheEvilPhoenix> OMGWTFH WE MUST BRING BACK THE PENNBOT!!!
<TheEvilPhoenix> what happened to it
<TheEvilPhoenix> and btw, yes, i'm drunk, so excuse my craziness :P
<rmg51> we think andrew killed him
<TheEvilPhoenix> why would andrew do that
<rmg51> andrew: is really an evil bot ;-)
<rmg51> he already killed one bot
<rmg51> now the replacement is missing
<TheEvilPhoenix> *goes up to andrew with a stick, begins poking*
<rmg51> it may take more then a simple stick to get a reaction
<TheEvilPhoenix> BRING BACK PENNBOT, OR GIVE ME THE CODE!!!! EITHER WAY, WE MUST HAVE THE PENNBOT!!!
<TheEvilPhoenix> *grabs his legally-owned AK-47*
<rmg51> that might work
<rmg51> and keep an eye on jthan while you are at it
<TheEvilPhoenix> the grenade launcher attachment on it might also work... 40mm grenades ftw :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> although granted i only get flare rounds... but meh
<rmg51> there is a law that jthan can't have any cookies
<TheEvilPhoenix> *notices the cookie jar, tests the 40mm grenade launcher on the cookie jar*
<TheEvilPhoenix> *thmp*  *BAM!*
<TheEvilPhoenix> there, no more cookies
<TheEvilPhoenix> NEXT TARGET!
<rmg51> without PennBot jthan might try to eat all the cookies
<rmg51> but there still might be crumbs
<TheEvilPhoenix> doubt it
<TheEvilPhoenix> because the grenade round i used was an actual grenade round
<TheEvilPhoenix> not the flare rounds i own
<TheEvilPhoenix> (i had one grenade round that actually was a 40mm grenade)
<TheEvilPhoenix> at the very least...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i legally own an AK-47 type weapon... and the ammo for said weapon
<TheEvilPhoenix> that should be enough to scare off those damned jehovah's witness people
<TheEvilPhoenix> and those door-to-door salesmen
<rmg51> that won't stop jthan where cookies are concerned
<TheEvilPhoenix> true...
<TheEvilPhoenix> a few 7.62mm bullets to his gut might though
<TheEvilPhoenix> wait i'm drunk... is that the right ammo... *googles*
<TheEvilPhoenix> yep...
<TheEvilPhoenix> 7.62 x 39 mm
<TheEvilPhoenix> pretty big-sized bullet
<TheEvilPhoenix> unless you are comparing to a .50 BMG round
<TheEvilPhoenix> but in comparison to the standard NATO round... :P
<rmg51> time for me to shower and get some sleep
<rmg51> I have to stay awake tomorrow night for our "big" meeting
<jthan> I'm sorry um.. did someone really suggest shooting me?
<InHisName> no, jthan, the cookie jar.
<InHisName> and not suggested, but it is now in state of smithereens.
<jthan> @first_law
<jthan> Looks like I can eat what I want.
<jthan> 22:08 < rmg51> that won't stop jthan where cookies are concerned
<jthan> 22:08 < TheEvilPhoenix> true...
<jthan> 22:09 < TheEvilPhoenix> a few 7.62mm bullets to his gut might though
<jthan> gut != jar
<jthan> :-p
<JonathanD> hi.
<rmg51> morning
<InHisName> late morning to you, JonathanD and everyone
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<lamalex> have any of you ever set up pulseaudio streaming
<andrew> Morning
<TheEvilPhoenix> </bam>
<TheEvilPhoenix> you
<TheEvilPhoenix> he who has killed pennbot
<andrew> Nonsense, it was PennBot who killed PennBot, but was then put to sleep by pleia2
<TheEvilPhoenix> LIES
<pleia2> it had a DNR order
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm rescinding it
<TheEvilPhoenix> because i'm greater than the legal system
<TheEvilPhoenix> (FYI: Drunk)
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<InHisName> DJAshnar:  Y the name change - is that your initials and last name ?
<DJAshnar> Nah.
<DJAshnar> I was an internet DJ and my main character in WoW is Ashnar
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-05
<freelancer317> jedijf: how have you been?  I haven't chatted with you in like, forever.
<jedijf> freelancer317: good, and you?
<freelancer317> Besides work killing me, pretty good.  Got health, and family is good.  Just. Need. More. Time....  But I guess we all do, right?
<freelancer317> :->
<jedijf> gave up on time; using caffeine
<JonathanD> There is never, and will never, be enough time.
<freelancer317> JonathanD:  I think that will be my new signature
<JonathanD> This is why I jog with my laptop every morning while hanging laundry off my back to help it dry and eating my breakfast.
<freelancer317> JonathanD: oh wait that last line will be my new signature!
<freelancer317> lol
<JonathanD> I like the first better, myself :)
<freelancer317> JonathanD  How'd FOSSCON go?
<JonathanD> sold out @145
<JonathanD> 115 in attendance.
<JonathanD> it was hot, though.
<JonathanD> crazy hot
<JonathanD> I enjoyed it :)
<JonathanD> just not the heat.
<freelancer317> Good!  And I completely understand about the heat... <ugh>
<JonathanD> hottest weekend of the year.
<freelancer317> I know... that is about the most unfortunate timing in the history of PA Open Source!  lol
<jedijf> if there was more of that 't' word, that's what i was going to blog about; how despite the heat how the geeks represented
<freelancer317> geeks rule!
<jedijf> fosscon and the keynote is also why we are here tonight
<freelancer317> Ok... It's after 8:30,  do we want to start discussing team shtuff?
<freelancer317> :)
<jedijf> yes
<freelancer317> jedijf, sounds like pleia2 really inspired you!
<jedijf> indeed
<freelancer317> Ok...  Well, I think it can safely be said that things have been a bit stale in the PA Local Community, and I shoulder that fault
<jedijf> so if you need to hand off the reigns, i am here to say that if no one objects, i would like to take them
<freelancer317> I wanted to get the team moving, I wanted to get people energized, but I can't do it.
<freelancer317> and jedijf has been with this team since the beginning and is very motivated
<freelancer317> I don't think that it has to fall on one person.
<freelancer317> No, it really shouldn't
<freelancer317> I think we should get a few people, who are excited, have time and energy to devote to the team
<jedijf> right, that's why in the agenda, i put to re-allocate all the management'y type positions of the loco, and its' resources
<freelancer317> jedijf   quite right
 * ChinnoDog creeps into the back of the meeting hall
<ChinnoDog> I only show up for the oreo cake
<jedijf> i think that Ubu itself has grown to a point that the LoCo isn't as 'user' needed to get started, but how to keep going, or come back and try again
<JonathanD> :)
 * teddy-dbear pokes ChinnoDog with a sharp stick
<freelancer317> Has there been discussion in the irc about this?
<freelancer317> ChinnoDog:  I thought you were bringing that?
<ChinnoDog> There is only one person that can bring oreo cake, and it is not me
<jedijf> i think, once again, that the Phila area will just have to set the pace, and usually individuals in other areas will get inspired
<jedijf> ubu hours, sfd, global bug jam(which we can do virtually, too)
<jedijf> working with other 'techy' groups regionally and cross-branding stuff
<jedijf> like we really should have done at fosscon :-(
<freelancer317> fosscon would have been an awesome opportunity.
<freelancer317> I agree
<freelancer317> Sorry JonathanD
<jedijf> but that's in the past; we cand always do more moving forward
<freelancer317> I have been working through the weekends and it seems like irc is the best way to move this team forward...
<jedijf> i think meatspace is vital
<freelancer317> (Don't ask why the working through the weekends was in that statement... doing two things at once!)
<jedijf> in irc we have the same old cast of characters...we need to promote externally
<freelancer317> jedijf... yes, but I think we coordinate events better in irc\
<ChinnoDog> Are you calling us old?
<jedijf> yes
<freelancer317> lol
<jedijf> old enough to send 30th bday photos from the /past/
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<JonathanD> freelancer317, jedijf, there is always next year.
<freelancer317> jedijf you are absolutely right about getting to reach people "in person"
<JonathanD> (help me find a free philly venue!)
<JonathanD> And I would love to help organize other philadelphia events.
<freelancer317> JonathanD  I can find a Harrisburg venue for free!
<JonathanD> freelancer317: I do believe there is already an event in harrisburg ;)
<freelancer317> JonathanD the more events the merrier!
<freelancer317> It does seem that Philadelphia is the Mecca of open source
<JonathanD> Philly has a good mass of people.
<freelancer317> Our local computer events in Harrisburg are limited to .Net users group (VERY strong), to CPLUG which has 10 - 25 people attend per month.
<jedijf> we are just fortunate to have folks like JonathanD and hive and plug to cross-pollinate with
<freelancer317> It is hard to get activists here.
<jedijf> an the NJ loco team too
<jedijf> and there is and has always been /interest/ in all other parts of the state just no "nike" spirit (which has lacked statewide)
<JonathanD> I spent many days in harrisburg. Too much of a "governement town" for a lot of FOSS.
<freelancer317> jedijf I agree
<freelancer317> JonathanD... Harrisburg itself is not the key... The 1 million people living in the surrounding area ARE key
<JonathanD> Is there an SFD event in harrisburg? (or near it?)
<freelancer317> I tried to coordinate something a couple years ago, and got 0 interest in help
<jedijf> the 2 listed for the state officially last I checked were pitt and philly'ish
<freelancer317> from the locals
<JonathanD> The philly event benefits from hijacking PACS meetings.
<jedijf> it's really like field of dreams..if somneone does it they will come
<JonathanD> again, the existing mass makes it easier to gain more, I guess.
<freelancer317> PACS is one of our strongest allies, I think!
<freelancer317> If you can say ally
<JonathanD> how much of the CPOSC crowd are local?
<jedijf> that's why i offered...doing stuff usually only required a phone call, and half hour before event setups
<freelancer317> JonathanD the three people who coordinate it are local... A huge amount of attendees are NOT
<freelancer317> I have thrown some help there way, and this year I hope to do more (if my work will allow).
<JonathanD> Is it scheduled yet?
<JonathanD> waltman was asking, and I asked in the cposc channel without reseult a few days ago
<jedijf> on the site it said october....
<jedijf> sometime in october
<jedijf> tick tock
<JonathanD> dates/times coming soon
<JonathanD> october is VERY soon
<freelancer317> I haven't seen anything and I think I heard that Harrisburg U. is not an option this year (but I may be misinformed)
<JonathanD> mmm
<JonathanD> I might ask again.
<JonathanD> Maybe I can help somehow.
<freelancer317> Let me see if I can raise one them on the channel...
<freelancer317> TheEvilPhoenix was mentioning the meeting online here has he been around?
<jedijf> i think he's drunk
<freelancer317> lol
<jthan> I'm here!
<jthan> Let us meet, eh?
<jedijf> 12:46 < TheEvilPhoenix> i'm rescinding it
<jedijf> 12:46 < TheEvilPhoenix> because i'm greater than the legal system
<jedijf> 12:46 < TheEvilPhoenix> (FYI: Drunk)
<jedijf> so, basically if freelancer317 wants to give up the leadership email and all that it entails, I'd be willing to take it andmove forward
<teddy-dbear> jthan: stay away from my cookies :-/
<jedijf> and go to bed
<freelancer317> ok, I have no problem turning everything over to you Jim, I trust you, I think you are Ubuntu through and through.... But does anyone else have anything to add?
<jthan> Well.. Um..
<jthan> Let's see
<jthan> jthan always /wants/ to get involved but everytime I take initiative nobody else does
<jthan> so it doesn't go anywhere
<jthan> I have access to the calendar, and... that's about it
<jthan> I drive now.. going to events is feasable.
<jedijf> [jimf@arch_desktop ~]$ hostname
<jedijf> arch_desktop
<jedijf> [jimf@arch_desktop ~]$
<jedijf> oops
<jedijf> :P
<jthan> Jokes!
<jthan> ./delete
<jedijf> want !=do
<freelancer317> jthan... Everyone is needed here.  Events are what are REALLY needed..  You're in Lehigh valley?
<jthan> Yes!
<jthan> And I'm ALONE
<jthan> haha
<freelancer317> Well... Not completely, but I know the feeling.
<freelancer317> lol
<jthan> There aren't many people here from the lehigh valley
<jedijf> nah, he's alone
<jedijf> bts3685|vps: left him for a wife
<jthan> In fact.. idk if anyone is actually in the valley
<jthan> Yeah.. he was close.. then he left
<freelancer317> well there used to be a few people hter
<jedijf> we can do qmart stuff and find jthan a friend
<jthan> hahahaha
<jthan> I have a few friends. I should get them on IRC. They're older and have more time - perhaps they'd be willing to setup events.
<freelancer317> Well here's the other thing... It doesn't sound like there are any objections to jedijf being team contact / fearless leader
<jthan> Nope.
 * jedijf objects
<jthan> He's top notch
<freelancer317> ... but we need to worry about reapproval
<freelancer317> or do we
<JonathanD> jthan: I'll come up to lehigh to help with events.
<jedijf> re-approval is dead
<jthan> JonathanD++
<JonathanD> Events are sort of my thing.
<JonathanD> I enjoy them, the whole process
<jthan> Yeah. I thought reapproval was awhile ago.. except it never really happened
<jthan> freelancer317: in fact, I think I emailed you about it, even
<freelancer317> We are still approved
<freelancer317> Until October
<jedijf> it would be embarrassing to dopefiend it, when for a long time we haven't really ubu Loco'd anything
<freelancer317> (I finessed)
<JonathanD> Which reminds me. I'd like to have a picnic.
<jthan> picnics are nice.
<JonathanD> In bridgeport.
<jthan> I have lots of places in mind for outdoor stuff. Indoor stuff I haven't really found any great places
<jthan> Connecticut?
<JonathanD> PA
<freelancer317> Here's why reapproval is less than fun... We have to do monthly reports, we have to satisfy people on the council that we are viable
<jthan> monthly reports for when?
<JonathanD> I happen to live there, but they also have a nice park, pavilion, and train access to philadelphia.
<jthan> like months past, or months in the future
<jedijf> like i said re-approval is pointless with a vacant recent past
<JonathanD> are we a not-group?
<jedijf> i'd rather create a future and re-apply
<freelancer317> Good things about approval... CD's (which can be a mixed bag if we can't move them), and better stuff for events if we request in advance.
<JonathanD> jedijf: what makes a viable future?
<jedijf> doing stuff
<JonathanD> Events? and which events can ubuntu pa claim?
<freelancer317> I don't care either way.. I just don't want to leave the council waiting for an answer
<jthan> jedijf: Valid point.. if getting re-approved is going to be like pissing in the wind, we might as well accept that it's going to happen lik ethat, and then plan ahead
<jedijf> that's my thought; fight now, we are not *worthy*
<jedijf> s/fight/right
<JonathanD> jedijf: what level of activity is "worthy"
<jedijf> no ones fault; i haven't done anything
<freelancer317> Well the representation at CPOSC has been what has kept us in the picture I think (and our history in Philly)
<jedijf> JonathanD: anything
<JonathanD> I mean, we missed an op with fosscon I guess.
<freelancer317> JonathanD EXACTLY missed an op
<jedijf> we've missed opps every 6 months - releases
<JonathanD> I do the geeknic thing about 4 times a year though, can ubuntu-pa fly a flag there?
<jthan> Yeah.. and even Ubuntu hours..
<jthan> When's the last time anyone had one of them here?
<freelancer317> JonathanD yep
<jthan> pleia2: has them out in Cali all the time.
<freelancer317> As long as we report it
<jedijf> JonathanD: the answer to all is yes; again *nike*
<JonathanD> Ok.
<jedijf> that's how we got approved....
<JonathanD> We shall all have an ubuntu hour in my living room.
<jedijf> exactly
<JonathanD> There will be tacos.
<freelancer317> lol
<teddy-dbear> and cookies?
<JonathanD> Or burgers.
<JonathanD> I'll leave the snacks to jedijf
<jthan> Seriously though..
<teddy-dbear> oreo cake!
<jthan> If we're going to let this slide /for now/ we better get a list of events that we CAN do.. then we better start picking dates and making them happen.
<JonathanD> Whats lacking for an ubuntu hour? Places to hold them, or just planning?
<jedijf> nike
<freelancer317> I think part is planning part is motivation
<jthan> Well - I'd be happy to have an Ubuntu hour. I don't know what that really entails, and as I said before - I don't have any places around here that have willingly said "yes you can use our space for..."
<ChinnoDog> shoes?
<jedijf> JonathanD: you can say, i'll have an hour at Ginos
<JonathanD> jedijf: well then, I'm game.
<jedijf> we ml, forum irc it
<JonathanD> jedijf: I'll happily do that if it doesn't matter where.
<jedijf> people come, eat giants, bitch about unity
<freelancer317> lol
<jthan> I wanna have some up my way to see what interest is out there
<freelancer317> It seems like that is alot of it.
<JonathanD> I'm on good terms with the marketing guy at ginos.
<jthan> because if we grow the community in this area, there are more people who could contribute to events.
<JonathanD> Might even get some kind of deal out of it.
<jedijf> then again, we explain the freedom of any desktop you want to run and show them
<freelancer317> jthan yes
<jthan> and that's why I always wanted to have events up my way.. to try to get some more people so I don't feel alone :-p
<JonathanD> Ok. I'll commit to making an ubuntu hour happen in my area.
<jthan> But then I get into the school year (and I am only a senior in highschool...) and things go south
<jedijf> ok, this is getting pathetic
<jedijf> jthan: i promise we'll do something your way if qmart counts
<freelancer317> my big problem at CPOSC is everyone uses Ubuntu already.  We don't reach many new users who haven't heard of us.
<jedijf> as your way
<rmg51> we can start with something simple like a picnic
<jedijf> freelancer317: that's the way it is now
<JonathanD> hmmm
<jthan> jedijf: QMart is 20 minutes from me. totally counts. But it isn't like there's just "usable space" in QMart. Haha
<jedijf> why it's a little trickier, more of a support, than get started thing
<jedijf> jthan: outdoor flea market table showing off
<JonathanD> interesting idea.
<JonathanD> lets go to zerns.
<jedijf> that too
<jthan> JonathanD: totally worth it just to go to qmart
<jedijf> everywhere
<jedijf> nj loco did columbus market
 * ChinnoDog waits for time and location so he can show up
<jedijf> see
<jthan> Don't wait
<jthan> make it happen
<freelancer317> ChinnoDog I thought you were in DC now?
<JonathanD> There is no time to wait, only time to execute.
<jthan> Okay
<freelancer317> That's what we need
<jedijf> only during the week
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: in dc ^^
<jthan> QMArt
<jthan> I have off August 9-19
<jthan> Is that too short notice?
<JonathanD> I have off a week this month, I forget which.
<jedijf> yeah, i'll prolly be doing an hour on 3rd sat at hive
<jedijf> ubu hr(3 actually)
<jedijf> then sfd
<jedijf> then bug jam
<jedijf> the cposc
<jthan> What do you do at ubuntu hour?
<ChinnoDog> during the week? pfft
<jedijf> aug - sept - oct
<freelancer317> jedijf>> Do you want the admin rights and stuff to the team?  It isn't a pain for me to maintain that for the group (Launchpad, Mailing List, Forums)
<jthan> ChinnoDog: be a saturday in Quakertown
<JonathanD> I have to head out.
<jedijf> i would like to have roles for people, like we did in the past(current) with multiples in the event of untimely demise
<JonathanD> I'll do something in KOP. Date TBA.
<jedijf> of any one person
<jedijf> don't want to micromanage, and make everyone feel part of
<jedijf> like calendar was kejava and lamalex
<jthan> who are both GONE
<jthan> jthan is also on the calendar
<jedijf> pleia2 is good to have everywhere like she is as ultimate fallback
<jedijf> 'xactly
<jedijf> phoenix can get stuff
<freelancer317> Ok... I'll add you on, but I'll keep myself there too.... pleia2 and ChinnoDog are on launchpad
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: even
<jthan> So let's get two more people to step up and make sure the calendar looks good.
<jedijf> JonathanD: is bogged down with geeknics and fosscons, but he can do events
<jedijf> irc was/is andrew and pleia2 ...that's good
<freelancer317> Mailing list has been lamalex and me and someone else....
<jedijf> so we can offer the roles up, to spur involvement and sense of ownership
<freelancer317> I'm on the irc too
<jedijf> we kinda already know the players anyway
<freelancer317> Yep.  I am not sure if I can give access to the website or not.
<jedijf> but dupplication/triplication is necessary because sometimes life does get in the way
<jedijf> pleia2: can
<freelancer317> THat might have to come from pleia2
<jedijf> it's hers anyways
<jedijf> i mean she got it
<jedijf> pro bono
<freelancer317> yes it is :-)
<freelancer317> thank you Pleia2
<jedijf> soon to be 1/2 mj's
<freelancer317> true
<jedijf> we may need a prenup
<jedijf> pleia2: ^^^^^
<freelancer317> Google could take it all over!
<freelancer317> lol
<freelancer317> Ok.  I'll start working on getting you on the things I can.
<jedijf> you have my email addy right?
<jedijf> you can keep all the adminny rights you want
<jthan> addy.. adminny
<jthan> awesome sauce
<jedijf> iirc evil is central pa college'ish, so i would like him to get involved
<freelancer317> the myfisher one, right?
<jedijf> yeah
<freelancer317> k
<jedijf> jedijf at myfisher dot org
<freelancer317> Yea I got it
<jedijf> wiki team - web team - JonathanD -> events team
<freelancer317> I'll let the team contacts know as well.
<freelancer317> You can send them and intro if you want (It doesn't really need to be done)
<jedijf> i'll throw something together
<freelancer317> But if you want to, you'll get some welcome aboard emails
<jedijf> hold an oreo cake hostage for pleia2 to vouch for me
<freelancer317> lol
<freelancer317> So are we in agreement to tell the council that we are foregoing the approval process this cycle while we are in "reoganization" mode?
<jedijf> that's how i would handle it
<jedijf> it's honest
<jedijf> because right now there are alot of jthan's isolated throughout the state, not knowing that we're here to be their friends
<jthan> Lol
<jthan> You better be serious about qmart
<jedijf> remember that farmer kid from delaware county...a few events that way and he might still be around
<jthan> farmer kid..
<jedijf> jthan: campaign bs
<jthan> campaign bs?
<freelancer317> jthan  "you are not along, young man"
<jedijf> nm
<jthan> Not campaign bs
<jthan> I don't accept that
<jedijf> it's not
<jedijf> i need to get some fleck's
<jedijf> ubuntu 15 minutes in the fleck's sticky bun line
<jedijf> and old magazine shopping at the old magazine store (that's for ChinnoDog)
<jthan> You don't need to wait 15 minutes
<freelancer317> Right.  I've got to start running some queries, and customers are sending me more emails <sigh>
<jthan> jedijf: can't forget about pizza and auntie anne's
<jedijf> so yeah, do it, we'll survive
<freelancer317> jthan how close are you to Macungie?
<jthan> eh.. 30-45 minutes
 * jedijf triangulates jthan's location
<jthan> You know where Bethlehem is?
<jthan> I can be in Bethlehem in 5 minutes.
<freelancer317> My company owns a warehouse there and are opening another soon
<jedijf> hellertown
<jthan> Not like you just checked fb or anything
<jedijf> thanks for the g+ invite btw
<jthan> I was just adding random people and I was like "... he needs something new to play with.. and I think he runs a phone w/ android"
<jedijf> we could roadtrip the hive4a too
<jthan> or do you still have an iPhone?
<jedijf> no captivate running serendipity
<jthan> I had a captivate for awhile.
<jedijf> gazelled my iPhone for $30 more than i paid for it
<jthan> Wow
<jedijf> at&t and i parted laptop card ways when they discontinued my unlimited
<jedijf> i went clear mobile hotspot
<pleia2> hooray jedijf
<jedijf> for 4g van action (where available) and tether to at&t in 3g
<jedijf> pleia2: for what
<pleia2> jedijf: that was my vouch :)
<jedijf> pleia2: thank you...did you see that we need a prenup for ubuntupennsylvania.org....have mj sign off
<pleia2> lol
<freelancer317> pleia2 Congrats btw!
<freelancer317> Belated as it might be
<pleia2> freelancer317: thank you :)
<pleia2> just give me a nudge if you need me to add anyone anywhere (irc, wordpress, etc)
<jedijf> yeah we'll do that at a later meeting; do a process
<jedijf> if any
<freelancer317> pleia2 jedijf should be added to wordpress
<pleia2> I think gallery has officially suicided itself upon upgrade, so if someone wants to fix that it would probably be good
<pleia2> (I really don't like debugging it)
<jedijf> andrew: ^^^^
<pleia2> for california we use flickr :\
<freelancer317> lol
<jedijf> he's our resident photographer
<jedijf> and he's got free bot time
<pleia2> hehe
<rmg51> he needs to fix his son
<rmg51> er bot
<jedijf> i think it's banned due to memory leakage
<pleia2> yeah, it sometimes explodes and takes up all the cpu, it needs to stop doing that
<jedijf> i think that's why i upgraded pacsbot
 * jthan announces that the meeting is adjourned
<jedijf> seconded
<jthan> I'm hungry, I just got done working 10 hours
<jthan> But I ran home for this!
<jedijf> 10.....half day
<pleia2> lol
<jedijf> liar
<jthan> Lol.
<jthan> 10 is more than I'm legally allowed to work
<jedijf> hellertown,china
<jthan> hahaha
<jedijf> you'd be retired by now
<freelancer317> I'm off to sql world... Good meeting everyone!
<jedijf> thank you for the confidence everyone...let's nike
<jedijf> upcoming....ubu hours at hive 3rd saturday august, bugjam 1st weekend sept...SFD 3rd week sept....CPOSC sometime in October and qmart fall event
<jedijf> then a release party!!!
<jthan> qmart we're going to shoot for first weekend in october I think
<jedijf> first weekends are bad for me; just saying, they are grand daughter weekends
<jthan> oh boy.. alright
<jthan> well I don't want it to snow! haha
<jedijf> haha yeah i know
<jthan> last weekend in september?
<jthan> but then it's two events in a row.. sfd then qmart
<jedijf> october is good just /around/ cposc, once they pick a date
<jedijf> jthan: you should check out abe perl mongers just to get geek exposure
<jedijf> you just missed one
<jthan> ABE Perl Mongers?
<jthan> wtf.
<jthan> I went to LVLUG once. they were meh. but it was awhile ago. I should go again
<jedijf> allentown bethlehem easton?
<pleia2> what's wrong with ABE?
<jthan> I know what it is
<jthan> but wha'ts a perl monger? haha
<jedijf> uh oh
<pleia2> I had beers with them :d
<jedijf> waltman: drop the camel on the youngin
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/092009/abe_phl_pm_victory.jpg <-- like that
<jthan> middle guy on the right looks so familiar
<pleia2> camel++
<jthan> did he go to jail?
<pleia2> waltman did not go to jail
<jthan> just checking
<jthan> waltman: apologies for accusing you of being a criminal.
<pleia2> lol
<jthan> :-p
<jedijf> ok time for bed...
<pleia2> I got a free toy at the disney store that turns out to be "zombie nerd girl" (there were like 8 possibilities)
<pleia2> not sure how I feel about zombie nerd girl
<jedijf> zombies, nerds, and girls are all cool, so cumulatively, it seems pretty awesome to me
<pleia2> http://vinylmationkingdom.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/VKU7nerd-300x168.jpg
<pleia2> lol
<jthan> hahaha
<jthan> Zomg
<jthan> on that note I'm off to eat something
<jedijf> actually the glasses are just too big, i've got a current enfatuation with the librarian look
<jedijf> you know? those little glasses; the bun
<pleia2> lol
<jedijf> time to sleep
<jedijf> see ya tomorrow
 * teddy-dbear hides from jedijf
<pleia2> night jedijf
<freelancer317> Night!  5am comes early
<freelancer317> That's when I get up
<freelancer317> Not going to bed for a couple hours though.... California folks still working and asking for info
<pleia2> yeah it's only 7 here!
<teddy-dbear> ok, I'm done for the night
<teddy-dbear> nite-nite everyone
<freelancer317> pleia2... The morning is dominated by a wallpaper manufacturer in Lancashire England, and the evening by a water bottler from CA
<pleia2> freelancer317: ugh, long day
<pleia2> I don't even talk to europeans anymore, they go sleepies before I finish work :)
<pleia2> the east coast is the center of the world
<freelancer317> I wish the rest of the world worked around the east coast 9am - 5pm bank hours...  lol
<freelancer317> then it would pay to be in the center of the world
<waltman> Sorry, was busy watching futurama.
<waltman> wait, why was I a criminal?
<pleia2> who knows
<waltman> Not me.
<waltman> pleia2: I'm worried that one day that driod army of yours is going to smother you in your sleep.
<JonathanD> There are anti-smothering protocols in the holodeck. No worries.
<waltman> I find it more than a little disturbing how their antennas and ears go out at the same angles.
<waltman> JonathanD: Well played.,
<pleia2> waltman: it may happen, one of them glows in the dark so they can make a night attack
 * JonathanD goes back to his code.
<waltman> At least you'll see them coming.
<freelancer317> night all... I've got to get back to sql and then to bed.
<pleia2> night freelancer317
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> darnit
<rmg51> hi sleepyhead
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<teddy-dbear> someone heeds a nap
<ChinnoDog> agreed
<ChinnoDog> naps++
<ChinnoDog> andrew: Is PennBot coming back?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-06
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> I'm off to do my early morning shopping
<JonathanD> have fun
<waltman> Morning.
<jackson> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-07
<JonathanD> morning.
<InHisName> morning to you, JonathanD and anyone else awake already
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> morning all
<andrew> ChinnoDog: eventually
<Sadin> pleia2 im jealous of your sudo necklace :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-30
<jthan> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning
<InHisName> Good Monday Morning everyone
<ChinnoDog> hi all
<ssweeny> hi ChinnoDog
<jthan> S'up guys?
<jedijf> morning....cheesesteak time
<ChinnoDog> I miss going to release parties
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: breakfast of champions?
<jedijf> it's lunchtime now
<jedijf> gotta go - fiending - trying a new place - well an old place for the first time
<waltman> fiending?
<waltman> wait, there are still cheesesteak places jedijf's never been to?
<jedijf> waltman: have you never fiended
<jedijf> waltman: chink's on torresdale - ok - the best is still paganos on ogontz ave
<jedijf> even though, on the right day, jim's on south street can be pretty good too
<jedijf> but jim's on cottman is a dog
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here into using Listia?
<waltman> jedijf: I confess I have never fiended.
<ChinnoDog> I wish I had a cheese steak
<waltman> Nor have I ever been to Chink's, even though I grew up not too far away from it.
<waltman> OK, looking at the map, it was far enough :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-31
<InHisName> Well, you've had 3:22 to zip over and have a quick one and live to tell us all about it.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<jedijf> morning
<JonathanD> Whats up jedijf
<JonathanD> meh, I better get out of here and get to work :)
<JonathanD> back soon.
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> waltman: going to mac thing saturday?
<waltman> yup
<waltman> I wouldn't miss it!
<JonathanD> Cool
<JonathanD> waltman: have you ever used irc?
<ChinnoDog> That seems like a strange question
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: it is.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: I haven't ever used IRC. In fact, I'm not even here right now.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: the thing I'm doing at the mac meeting is an intro to IRC>
<waltman> JonathanD: Once or twice back in college :)
<ChinnoDog> Anyone have an opinion on the Samsung S3?
<ChinnoDog> I was waiting for the Motorola Photon LTE but now that the specs are out I am not impressed. Samsung S3 looks nice assuming battery life is good.
<MutantTurkey> S3
<MutantTurkey> I dunno
<MutantTurkey> I have the S
<MutantTurkey> the origin galaxy
<MutantTurkey> so I am going with the S3 when my upgrade swings around
<MutantTurkey> I've been pretty impressed on how well its held up so I have had good results with samsung
<MutantTurkey> I suggest getting an extended battery if you are that worried or just bring a charger to work, car and where ever....
<jedijf> mod
<MutantTurkey> yes mod
<ChinnoDog> I just bough S3 32GB online
<ChinnoDog> I saw the 16GB version at Sprint store. I liked it.
<MutantTurkey> cool
<ChinnoDog> Battery life on S3 is really long
<ChinnoDog> Hopefully it will reduce outlet surfing activities
<ChinnoDog> It has dual core. So, I'll be happy to boot up Ubuntu mobile any time now...
<ChinnoDog> Seems to me that if Ubuntu mobile is not going to replace the kernel that it could be packaged as an app in the store
<MutantTurkey> good good
<MutantTurkey> I will be gtting one soon
<MutantTurkey> though ubuntu mobile seems meh
<ChinnoDog> Is there anything that prevents me or anyone else from packaging the Ubuntu mobile components as my own distribution and putting it into the app store right now? Mint Mobile?
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> but is the source available yet?
<ChinnoDog> idk. I kind of assumed it was but I could be wrong.
<pleia2> no, it's not available yet
<pleia2> there have been some prototypes at conferences, but it's not yet released
<ChinnoDog> oh. k. hmm
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I am getting a case for the next phone. Phones are getting way too big as it is.
<pleia2> I just have one of these: http://www.fitbag.de/
 * pleia2 got a pink sparkley one
<MutantTurkey> for the record I have not had a phone for the 1.5 years I have had this galaxy S
<MutantTurkey> the last one I had broke from a hardware defect.
<MutantTurkey> gorilla glass++
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: stylish, but not for me
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: just don't get a case
<ChinnoDog> I already have a dedicated pocket for my phone. That will be sufficient.
<MutantTurkey> heck I've dropped tihs on concrete more times than I can remember.
<MutantTurkey> its O.K
<MutantTurkey> though don't let it out in the rain
<ChinnoDog> I dropped my first Evo on concrete and smashed the screen. Then I got a case. lol
<pleia2> I throw my phone in my purse and other places that have keys, pocket knives and screwdrivers
<MutantTurkey> (actually my home buttons broke this week after there was a torrential downpour at the beach
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: the SIII has gorilla glass, I wouldn't worry about it.
<MutantTurkey> even keys and such.
<MutantTurkey> small scratches but my screen is still working very well.
<ChinnoDog> Metal is harder than glass. It will scratch.
<ChinnoDog> Diamond earrings will scratch it too but I don't have that problem
<ChinnoDog> c'mon turkey. Earth science class in HS. Substances with higher hardness will scratch lower hardness.
<ChinnoDog> http://anythingbutipod.com/2009/04/glass-screen-durability-test-a-lesson-on-the-mohs-hardness-scale/
<ChinnoDog> There is a violent picture on there
<ChinnoDog> Sexy. http://www.amazon.com/KaysCase-Leather-Samsung-Galaxy-Packaging/dp/B0088BPM9C/ref=pd_cp_e_3
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-01
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> And to all a goo bacon!
<SamuraiAlba> *good
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<SamuraiAlba> Aye
<SamuraiAlba> About to order a new server
<SamuraiAlba> dual quad xeon
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<SamuraiAlba> 8GB ram
<SamuraiAlba> ECC FB DDR2
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<SamuraiAlba> What have you been up to?
<InHisName> 5'10"
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jackson_> morning
<JonathanD> hi jackson_
<jackson_> hay JonathanD  o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<jedijf> pistachios
<ChinnoDog> bacon pistachio cookies
<ChinnoDog> Best android twitter/facebook app. What is it?
<ChinnoDog> I think Dossy said it was Seesmic once upon a time.
 * pleia2 just uses the official ones
<ChinnoDog> The official twitter app? I saw that, but... why is there an official app? I thought Twitter encouraged third party apps.
<pleia2> pretty much all the news about twitter lately has been about them *shutting off* access to 3rd party apps and services
<ChinnoDog> That is not nice of them
<ChinnoDog> I do not even see evidence that the official twitter app will notify me of messages directed at me
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-02
<poppeye> hello all
<jthan> Evening all
<InHisName> does poppeye still eats his spinich ?
<InHisName> Hello jthan, still in CO?  How much time left ?
<jthan> Nope. I'm home until 8/20
<InHisName> all done ?  Is 8/20 when new school year starts ?
<jthan> 8/27 is when classes start. Road tripping out though
<poppeye> I do
<poppeye> its been a while sice I've been in here.  (was plctowlie).  how's everyone been?
<InHisName> this one's easier to pronounce
<poppeye> def
<poppeye> I haven't got quite as far as I've hoped so far with ubuntu.  but I'm not doing too bad.  got my mythtv setup running for the last two years full time (my wife even uses it)
<poppeye> and we've started developing on an ubuntu based embedded system at my controls job.
<poppeye> I popped in because we were actually looking to hire someone with a linuux software/controls background, and I thought there might be some local contacts here
<InHisName> Good place to start looking.
<InHisName> A few of us are looking for work, talents may or may not be what you need.  No two people are exactly alike.  Some are busy with jobs already.
<poppeye> ok good to know.  I'll get some details together and share them.
<waltman> Someone at plug tonight was looking for suggestions for a dist that might run on a 2002-vintage laptop he's just come into possession of.  Maybe xubuntu?
<poppeye> I just put xubuntu on my first gen netbook (atom).  it worked out great
<pleia2> xubuntu would be nice, lubuntu is probably better
<waltman> ooh, lubuntu?
 * waltman googles...
<pleia2> uses lxde, they actually focus on being lightweight (xubuntu just tracks xfce)
<InHisName> is that what you get with lol + ubuntu ?
<pleia2> sometimes
<waltman> thanks, will pass this along.
<InHisName> 2002 --- Oh so much more modern than my T21 IBM.  (it has multi-boot - PCOS7, ubuntu, and XP, I forgot the others)
<waltman> PCOS!
<pleia2> hahah
<InHisName> I may have spelled it wrong,  but it IS a linux
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> *yawn*
<jedijf> morning
<jedijf> waltman: of course you invited them to fosscon and specifically the ubuntu village
<jedijf> where we could do an alternate cli only install and the add up stuff so that 2002 will run
<waltman> jedijf: I didn't specifically do that, but I do believe he'll be there.
<waltman> just sent him a follow-up email
<JonathanD> my tablet is updating to 12.04
<JonathanD> "About 11 hours remaining"
<JonathanD> :/
<waltman> 12.04 of...?
<waltman> ubuntu?
<JonathanD> yeah.
<waltman> not android?
<JonathanD> no... it's x86 tablet.
<waltman> ah
<JonathanD> it's a convertible thingy.
<JonathanD> 9 hours now.
<ChinnoDog> My company wants to offer unlimited paid time off.
 * ChinnoDog cringes
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: unlimited, like a cell phone data plan.
<ChinnoDog> Theoretically. lol. Unlimited until you get fired.
<JonathanD> Exactly.
<JonathanD> It's only unlimited until you try to use it ;)
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: generally places that "don't track time off" try to claim it as a positive aspect for employees, but I think it results in people taking less time off instead.
<JonathanD> and I think the business knows this.
<ChinnoDog> Our CEO isn't trying to be evil. He is trying to promote a culture change.
<ChinnoDog> He has good intentions.
<JonathanD> I just don't think it'll work.
<ChinnoDog> He sent us a survey to fill out about it. That is basically what I said. I think it could work given some other changes but until then unlimited vacation = no vacation
<JonathanD> updates almost done...
<JonathanD> annnnnnnnnnd the touchscreen stopped working :D
<ChinnoDog> That is a feature
<JonathanD> it's sort of owkring
<JonathanD> the pen works
<JonathanD> touch doesn't work right.
<JonathanD> dragging my finger around the screen moves the mouse pointer.
<pleia2> I think I actually do need to hire someone to irc for me
<JonathanD> heh :)
<pleia2> :)
<rmg51> pleia2: you can always try Stitch :-D
<pleia2> hehe
<JonathanD> pleia2: we can take turns ircing for you.
<pleia2> oh good, thanks
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-03
<MutantTurkey> i wish i had someone to do a code review of me
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> someone volunteer please!
<InHisName> Toikey, you did not hang around long enough.   I might have.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<JonathanD> I think I'm gonna have to run to the s tore.
<rmg51> just reading the paper online
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-04
<InHisName> JonathanD: are you back from running to the store yet ?
<JonathanD> yes.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<rmg51> shopping time
<waltman> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-05
<InHisName> Nuttin' going on this weekend ?  SOOooo quiet.
<waltman> TOO quiet.
<pleia2> maybe everyone is out doing stuff
<waltman> or they're home watching the Olympics :)
<InHisName> Is Verizon doing a 'hacker app' weekend now or another weekend ?
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon :)
 * SamuraiAlba is playing with his jailbroken 4th gen touch.  Will be at keyboard.
<rmg51> jedijf: are you around?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-29
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<MutantTurkey> waddup
<ChinnoDog> morning
<scottrigby> Hi, we're trying to install Live Lubuntu on a dell latitude d820
<scottrigby> Followed #3 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<scottrigby> using UNetbootin from a mac to make the USB. Which seemed to work ok
<scottrigby> On the PC, changed the boot order to find USB first in BIOS mode
<scottrigby> but when trying to boot, we get the error "missing operating system"
<scottrigby> any ideas on what to try next?
 * scottrigby waves to jedijf btw
<scottrigby> thanks for the channel suggestion
<rmg51> the only thing I can think of right now would be to check to make sure the usb thingy worked
<rmg51> try booting to a regular OS and read the contents of the usb drive
<scottrigby> rmg51: How do i check that? Ok yeah I looked and it seemed to be legit stuff in there
<rmg51> sounds like something didn't copy right
<scottrigby> the USB has been renamed 'Install Lubuntu'
<scottrigby> hmm maybe. I used the UNetbootin option. Maybe I should download the ISO and try it that way?
<rmg51> I have never used the UNetbootin
<rmg51> it might be easier to just install from a cd
<scottrigby> rmg51: any other suggestions? We'll do whatever is best
<scottrigby> oh. Yeah… we don't have a CD here :p
<rmg51> opps
<scottrigby> i'm on a macbook air, and his PC just has a CD reader, so we can't burn one
<scottrigby> it's cool i'll try to do the ISO and see if that helps :)
<scottrigby> if that doesn't… any other suggestions for how to make a bootable USB?
<rmg51> find someone who already runs some form of Ubuntu and have them make a bootable usb for you :-D
<scottrigby> rmg51: XD
<rmg51> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-30
<rmg51> I never used this product, but if UNetbootin isn't working for you try something else
<rmg51> http://superuser.com/questions/66948/how-do-i-place-a-bootable-iso-on-a-usb-drive
<rmg51> It should be noted that unetbootin fails at  creating bootable media of some distributions - even those explicitely  listed as supported.
<rmg51> from the last link ^
<jedijf> scottrigby: do it again - it's like dorothy in the wizard of oz = gotta click your usb 3 times and say 'i wanna go boot'
<jedijf> redo the whole unetbootin thing
<jedijf> and use downloaded iso
<scottrigby> haha yeah. just finished DLing ISO (in a cafe w notsuperfast connection)
 * scottrigby trying again
<scottrigby> oh one question
<jedijf> unetbootin is great - when it works - have to keep doing - then try to boot - eventually there will be success
<scottrigby> before i format this again, I'm gonna erase it. What format should I use?
<scottrigby> MS-DOS (FAT)
<jedijf> yes
<scottrigby> ExFAT?
<rmg51> fat32
<jedijf> fat32
<scottrigby> sounds like a former lover
<jedijf> greek yogurt all over keyboard now
 * scottrigby \m/ (>.<) \m/
<scottrigby> ok so MS-DOS (FAT) right
<jedijf>  Note that the USB drive must be formatted as FAT32; otherwise it won't be listed.
<scottrigby> hmm
<scottrigby> i'm trying to format from my mac, and it only gives those two options :p
<scottrigby> can i format it from the PC?
<jedijf> fat16 works too
<scottrigby> IDK how to do that if so
<jedijf> win xp right
<scottrigby> yeah its literally only `MS-DOS (FAT)` or `ExFAT` from the mac disk utility
<scottrigby> yeah XP
<jedijf> fat is prolly 16 on mac and ok
<rmg51> try doing everything from Windows
<scottrigby> hem, ok. Any tips on finding out how?
<scottrigby> *hrm i mean
<scottrigby> not hem. or him… or hymn
<jedijf> http://tech.anoj.net/2013/01/fixing-unetbootin-on-mac-os-x-to-create.html
<jedijf> for osx
<scottrigby> oh cool ok
<rmg51> one last piece of advice....
<rmg51> get a computer with a burner in it ;-)
<jedijf> win might be easier
<rmg51> that's what she said
<jedijf> right click my computer - manage - disk management - usb stick - format - select fat 32
<jedijf> and i have better luck with unet than usb creator
<scottrigby> ok jedijf i followed steps up till #4
<scottrigby> because we're doing Lubuntu not http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/boot/syslinux/
<scottrigby> so not clear what the equivalent would be for `sudo dd conv=notrunc bs=440 count=1 if=mbr.bin of=/dev/rdisk2`
<scottrigby> I'm thinking i may just skip that step and proceed with UNetbootin using the ISO
<scottrigby> unless… you think that step really is a good idea anyway
<scottrigby> yeah, doing step 4 :)
<jedijf> scottrigby: that is the step
<jedijf> that writes a mbr to the usb stick
<scottrigby> gotcha. Guessign i want the one in bios/mbr/mbr.bin :) there are a few in there
<jedijf> where it extracted to
<jedijf> the syslinux.zip file
 * scottrigby filgers Xd
<scottrigby> jedijf: oh, my ~/Downloads folder, but i got it i think…
<scottrigby> at least i hope
<scottrigby> i am using /dev/disk1
<scottrigby> though, that's the device
<scottrigby> the mounted partition is /dev/disk1s1
<scottrigby> the example seems to refer to the disk though, not the partition path. so i think i did it right
<scottrigby> we shall see!
<scottrigby> so far so good!
<scottrigby> it's the first time we see 'Install Lubuntu'! :D
<scottrigby> ok so… after choosing this… are we literally booting from the USB, or did that format the PC?
<scottrigby> we want the latter
<scottrigby> so we don't need to run off the USB
<scottrigby> it felt like it went a little too fast for that?
<scottrigby> ok nm there's a wizard.
<scottrigby> woo
<scottrigby> ok so
<scottrigby> jedijf: do we want… `Erase disk and install Lubuntu`? `Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security`? `Use LVM with the new Ubuntu software`?
<scottrigby> I feel like we want option1
<scottrigby> oh dang. Yes we want option 1. Options 2 and 3 are optional extras
<rmg51> stay with the simple
<jedijf> erase and install
<jedijf> sorry getting out of bathing suit
<rmg51> tmi
<scottrigby> lol
<scottrigby> jedijf++
<scottrigby> rmg51++
<scottrigby> it totally workedddddddd
<jedijf> let's hope the actual install works
<jedijf> but first - boot live
<jedijf> check wireless - audio - etc
<jedijf> then if/when everything works install
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<waltman> morning?
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<scottrigby> afternoon?
<jedijf> installed yet?
<scottrigby> jedijf: yes he did :D we got kicked out of the cafe right when it asked about installing language, but yeah looks like all worked!
<jedijf> sweeeeet
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-31
<ChinnoDog> chirp
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<scottrigby> hi :)
<jedijf> good morning
<scottrigby> morning jedijf
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<teddy-dbear> o/
<MutantTurkey> morinn
<teddy-dbear> morinn MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> my Galaxy S III just kicked it yesterday
<MutantTurkey> whats the latest and greatest? jedijf any ideas?
<MutantTurkey> still have my totally working Galaxy S Captivate... but the SIM card doesn't work
<ChinnoDog> S4?
<ChinnoDog> The girlfriend has an S4. I'm envious.
<MutantTurkey> yeah... but after how poorly the S3 held up
<MutantTurkey> I mean did Gorilla Glass take a giant drop in quality?
<MutantTurkey> I was actually testing out my original galaxy, hitting it on concrete and stuff
<MutantTurkey> and nothing happened
<MutantTurkey> so...
<MutantTurkey> this s3 is a POS!
<ChinnoDog> My S3 seems sturdy to me.
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: stop breaking your phone
<MutantTurkey> compared to my SI it is not
<MutantTurkey> i mean the back is plastic...
<MutantTurkey> the phone actually bends when you but torsion on it
<ChinnoDog> It survives being in my pocket and has survived a couple concrete drops before I put a massive battery on it. It has barely a scratch.
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Wait, you were *intentionally* hitting your phone on concrete just to see what happened?
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey wants a phone made of adamantium.
<waltman> Could Wolverine break a phone made of adamantium?
<ChinnoDog> Uncertain. Have you seen the latest Wolverine movie?
<waltman> No.
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> my old phone
<MutantTurkey> and nothing happened
<MutantTurkey> no, i just want a phone that is decently strong, made out of not plastic, but something sturdy
<MutantTurkey> aluminum maybe
<MutantTurkey> with built in shocks inside of it, a screen that is not so thin it breaks (because gorilla glass should be able to stop it)
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: i am liking the note
<MutantTurkey> is it to large for you?
<jedijf> no
<jedijf> don't have - am liking/thinking/waiting for note3 at this point
<jedijf> son-in-law has note3 and loves it
<jedijf> note2
<MutantTurkey> hmmm
<MutantTurkey> ok
<jedijf> bigger is better if you want to /use/ it
<jedijf> of just get a flip phone
<jedijf> or
<MutantTurkey> right
<waltman> I still think think the Note is an absurdly big clown phone.
<MutantTurkey> fits me
<jedijf> it's really not that big
<jedijf> my 10 inch tab is a clown phone
<jedijf> but i wear the shoes to match, so it works
<waltman> I was watching a podcast the other day where someone was wishing he could use the Nexus 7 as his phone.
<jedijf> that was me
<jedijf> been saying that for a little bit now
<waltman> No, it was Leo Laporte on TWiT
 * waltman admits to confusing the Galaxy S$n's with Nexus $n's.
<adom> MutantTurkey ChinnoDog: just saw the mention of the geeknic. that IS a far drive for ChinnoDog and myself, and there was only a couple days notice :/
<adom> i need to login here more often
<JonathanD> adom: yeah, it was short notice :P
<JonathanD> adom: it amounted to KyleYankan saying "hey wanna have a picnic"
<JonathanD> and me saying "sure, lets call it a geeknic and invite everyone"
<adom> haha i see
<adom> fair enough
<JonathanD> it rained
<JonathanD> a lot
<JonathanD> we'll do it again after fosscon.
<adom> :(
<JonathanD> adom: coming to fosscon?
<adom> when is it?
<JonathanD> Aug 10
<JonathanD> (quite soon)
<KyleYankan> Hah, sorry adom. It was like a 36 hour notice for most people. If that.
<adom> is the fosscon up in PA?
<JonathanD> adom: Philadelphia
<adom> KyleYankan: no worries, like ChinnoDog, i probably couldnt have made the drive anyway
<MutantTurkey> nothing is more beautiful than this:
<MutantTurkey> Records: 6784715  Deleted: 0  Skipped: 0  Warnings: 0
<adom> wow lucky
<adom> JonathanD: its enticing. at first i was worried about the drive but i see its about 3hrs from me.
<adom> im still not going to say its likely, but im going to say its possible
<adom> if ChinnoDog happens to go, maybe ill be more likely to go. we really should meet finally, since we now live like, 40 minutes apart from each other. >.<
<MutantTurkey> tfmaybe I should get an iPhone
<MutantTurkey> i have been resisting so hard
<adom> guys, remind me what irc command sends in-channel private messages? am i stupid?
<pleia2> /msg nickname hi
<pleia2> I assume that's what you mean
<pleia2> "in-channel" and "private messages" are two different things, but you seem to know how to send messages in channel :)
<adom> for a second i thought there was a command that shows a private message only in the channel you choose, rather than a PM.
<adom> alas, twas a theme setting of mine playing tricks on my eyes.
 * adom blushes.
<pleia2> where private messages show up depends on your client
<pleia2> (some people choose to have them show up inline in a channel)
<adom> it was just that someone was mentioning me, so the hilight settings for my theme made that line look different in the channel and i thought [for some reason] that only i could see it
<pleia2> ah
 * adom is dum.
<adom> man, if you ever forget how unforgiving IRC users are, just join a highly populated channel and ask a simple question.
<adom> well, i got my answer so back to work :(
<adom> ill try to login here more often
 * adom waves.
<MutantTurkey> cya!
<jedijf> adom: msg me
<jedijf> :P
<waltman> MutantTurkey: iphones are awesome!
<waltman> And if you splurge for AppleCare, they'll replace it if you drop it, so you don't have to worry concrete!
<ChinnoDog> How many times will they replace it?
<waltman> An excellent question!
<waltman> I don't know, because I've never gotten AppleCare on a phone
<MutantTurkey> i wouldn't waste money on any extended things
<MutantTurkey> they are easy money for most companies
<teddy-dbear> leave it to a turkey to try to smash a phone
<MutantTurkey> 'perpetually afraid of thanksgiving'
<waltman> I think it's a good deal for the laptops because there are all sorts of things than can fail, and they're all expensive to fix.
<JonathanD> I always had it on my laptops, where it included the tech coming out onsite to fix the thing.
<JonathanD> This has been nice because you're back up in a day if something breaks.
<waltman> It's really nice to be able to bring the box into the apple store and say "fix it!"
<waltman> They replaced a faulty screen and battery in my macbook.
<waltman> They also fixed up the mess I made of the bottom cover when I upgraded the ram to 8 gb.
<KyleYankan> "Those screwriver scratches? Came like that"
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<MutantTurkey> "your easily worn off warranty sticker is broken? no sorry wecan't service that
<MutantTurkey> your battery water indicator is purple even though it was kept in a watersafe container placed in a sealed vault for the entirety of its life, whilst next to a dehumidifier? sorry we can't service that.
<KyleYankan> I recently dropped my phone in a puddle for ~10 min. Sticker is still white.... not sure if it's a trap....
<jedijf> MutantTurkey doens't need a warranty/guarantee he's opening a repair business
<jedijf> repair my doesn't
<waltman> It's REALLY difficult to take the bottom cover of a Macbook off and on without messing up the rubber coating on it.
<waltman> Also getting the tiny screws all lined up properly is damn near impossible
<jedijf> AppleCare sell Koolaid?
<waltman> I'm sort of glad the newer models are designed to not be opened. It removes the temptation to do so :)
<jedijf> hammer
<pleia2> my laptops don't tend to break
<KyleYankan> pleia2: then you're not tinkering enough
<waltman> It's more that parts of them break :)
<waltman> Also I was taking this on the train every single day.
<waltman> Nowdays it gets to stay home most days, and I just bring in the much lighter iPad. :)
<pleia2> my secret is not buying mac+applecare, but buying cheapo x86 laptops that last forever
<pleia2> my netbook has been all over the world with me, 4.5 years with no issues
 * pleia2 toss in purse
<waltman> Do you have one of those Linux laptops that require a reboot every time you try to connect them to a projector? :)
<pleia2> nope, all mine work great with projectors
<pleia2> I loan mine to mac people who forget their dongles :)
<waltman> Meanwhile I'm still trying to convince my boss I can do a presentation in Powerpoint on my Mac, and that I don't want/need a Surface :)
<jedijf> pleia2: did you find your way home or are you still in the office?
<pleia2> jedijf: found my way home!
<jedijf> :)
<pleia2> we didn't get home until 10PM or so and I was all *so tired* and mjoseph was like "you know I do this every day, right?"
<jedijf> ha
<waltman> pleia2: Wait, you have an office in SF and you work from home?
<pleia2> waltman: no, palo alto
<waltman> Or is it way down in the valley?
<waltman> aha
<pleia2> not my office, I'm badge for sunnyvale
<waltman> PA's nice from what I remember.
<pleia2> badged
<pleia2> PA is very nice ($$$$)
<waltman> pleia2: Tell them they need to bring back their RPN calculators :)
<JonathanD> Title for this position: FTP Specialist
<pleia2> lol
<JonathanD> Doing FTP full time doesn't sound very fund.
<JonathanD> fun
<JonathanD> how is that even a job?
<jedijf> btw, isn't that Buffy's hometown? Where you are badged.
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: We have one at QVC.
<JonathanD> heh
<pleia2> jedijf: alas no, that's sunnydale
<pleia2> near LA
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: is he/she being replaced...?
<ChinnoDog> HP48 ftw
<KyleYankan> JonathanD: I dont think so, but he does need to take some Vaca, dude it here waaay too much. He ahs no backup, so when a FTP job goes down, we're supposed to contact him. 24/7/365
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: and what does he/she do... upload and download things all day?
<ChinnoDog> I run an HP48 emulator on my phone as my calculator.
<waltman> I have an old HP 11C that's going on 30 years old and still works great.
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: maybe his is more involved
<JonathanD> this descript is just... funny
<pleia2> waltman: oh, and there are a couple sf offices but one is snapfish and another is sales or something (they don't let engineers in)
<waltman> :(
<waltman> that's a lot of offices
<pleia2> yeah, there are like a zillion
<pleia2> the one in sunnyvale is cool, old palm building that looks out over Moffett air field
<pleia2> not cool enough for me to actually go to it though
<waltman> Do they at least have free lunch?
<pleia2> hah, no
<pleia2> yesterday I was like "oh, cafeteria, do I need money?" "yes"
<waltman> How quaint!
<waltman> Was it actually possible to pay with cash, or do you need to use paypal or nfc or suchlike?
<pleia2> can use cash
<JonathanD> payapl? wouldn't it at least be google wallet?
<waltman> At HP?
<JonathanD> oh
<waltman> Bitcoin!
<JonathanD> nevermind :P
<JonathanD> bitcoin!
<waltman> pleia2: Did you realize this early enough that you could do some quick mining on your laptop on the way down? :)
<pleia2> lol
<JonathanD> I don't think "quick mining" is a thing.
<JonathanD> Certainly not on anything portable.
<pleia2> google's cafeterias don't take google wallet either, but that's because the food there is free ;)
<pleia2> they probably take it in their on site shop
<waltman> Whose food is better -- HP's or Googles?
<pleia2> certainly more selection at Google, but I quite enjoyed my taco salad yesterday
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-01
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Howdy all
<ChinnoDog> sup
<MutantTurkey> got the S4 Active
<MutantTurkey> in terms of software features, holy crap I did not know so many to look cool but be useles.
<MutantTurkey> seems sturdier than my S3, supposedly water tight
<MutantTurkey> still ordered a case
<teddy-dbear> turkey drop coming up
<InHisName> Maybe if it is 'drop proof' turkey can take to testing with blunt objects like baseball bats etc.
<InHisName> Give a new meaning to tapping the screen.
<ChinnoDog> Baseball played with S4 active as the ball would make a good commercial.
<MutantTurkey> i'm not going to drop it
<teddy-dbear> :-(
<KyleYankan> The difference between the s3 and s4 seems trivial. Lots of useless features. but the whole "Active"" thing? I like that.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> we'll see how it holds up
<ChinnoDog> The girlfriends S4 runs noticeably faster than my S3.
<ChinnoDog> I do have half the market installed though, so there is that.
<ChinnoDog> If I ever need to hire IT staff I am going to be sure that the applicants can also use Linux so I know they can operate a command line.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-02
<CyberTails> Hey Jeff, do you need a DVD Burner for FOSSCon to borrow this year if you are doing an installfest? :)
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<KyleYankan> Woof.
<pleia2> jedijf: pimped the hacker hall http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=8373
<jedijf> pleia2: thanks - can you feel the redbull in that copy
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> I thought pleia2's adult beverage of choice was beer, not redbull
<pleia2> I quoted jedijf
<waltman> ah
 * waltman admits he tl;dr'd that :)
<pleia2> cut back on the redbull since discovering http://www.makeitmio.com/mio-energy ;)
<JonathanD> pleia2: much more portable.
<pleia2> cheaper too
<JonathanD> pleia2: I'm always carrying water... that'd work really well
<JonathanD> pleia2: I found these cans for like 25 cents though... and then they were gone.
<JonathanD> http://www.int2-beverages.com/
<JonathanD> those
<JonathanD> I think they are FOOLS not to be advertising to programmers with that name.
<pleia2> hah
<waltman> JonathanD: programers these days don't even know what an int is.
 * ssweeny shakes his cane at these whipper snapper programmers
<KyleYankan> int? Is that the thing from those harry potter movies? The big trees that walked around?
<pleia2> oh dear
<JonathanD> KyleYankan: fired.
<KyleYankan> "Use the Force Harry!" - Gandalf the Bounty Hunter
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-03
<jthan> WOOO GOING TO FOSSCON
<InHisName> Maybe I'll see you some time there, jthan.
 * InHisName thinks ssweeny is too young to be shaking a cane and using whippersnapper words.  He should wait another 20 years or so.
<rmg51> Morning
<scottrigby> morning
<scottrigby> pleia2 & JonathanD - all the hackerspaces in europe are drinking http://club-mate.us/
<scottrigby> or i mean http://www.clubmate.de/
<jedijf> and have been for years
<jedijf> it's the con 'thing'
<jedijf> old now
<jedijf> especailly 'security' cons
<scottrigby> jedijf: you talking about beverages?
<scottrigby> if so, yeah… i still love me some club mate though
<CyberTails> Hello, Is Jeff Awake?
<ProfessorKaos64> JonathanD, when you get back I have a question about making a personal tshirt for the con with the fosscon logo, if thats ok to use it
<Samuraialba> good bacon to all!
<ProfessorKaos64> haha
<Samuraialba> :?
<waltman> and to all some good bacon!
<Samuraialba> :)
<Samuraialba> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C1100-2-x-QUAD-CORE-L5520-2-26GHz-72GB-RAM-1-x-250GB-SATA-RAILS-/121151236998?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item1c352d2b86
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-04
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning rmg51
<JonathanD> Hi
<rmg51> o/
<SamuraiAlba> o/
<ProfessorKaos64> o/
<ProfessorKaos64> <(^_^)<   <(^_^)>    >(^_^)>
<jackson> o/ '‿' *ᴗ* ◕‿◕ ❊ᴗ❊ .ᴗ. ᵒᴗᵒ
<ProfessorKaos64> *most impressive..*
<ChinnoDog> Sup peeps
<ProfessorKaos64> sup
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-28
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName1> MORNING
<lazyPower> Morning o/
<lazyPower> technically afternoon at this time, but meh
<jedijf> darn you yinzers.....Your request to the wplug mailing list
<jedijf> Posting of your message titled "Re: OT: FOSSCON 2014 REGISTRATION
<jedijf> now OPEN -"
<jedijf> has been rejected by the list moderator.  The moderator gave the
<jedijf> following reason for rejecting your request:
<jedijf> "Non-members are not allowed to post messages to this list."
<JonathanD> Hi.
<jedijf> JonathanD: i was gonna join list -post - quit list - but whatever.....all the cool yinzers are here anyway
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-29
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> hi ChinnoDog
<waltman> jedijf: I saw Mr. Turkey today.
<waltman> I told him to come to fosscon. He asked why you didn't ping him yourself, because he's always on freenode. I'll note that he's not on freenode now.
<Guest15856> oh fuckoff!
<waltman> Oh, and I'm supposed to know that's your nick?
<MutantTurkey> you don't do a whois on every user!?!?
<waltman> No, I only tried MutantTurkey and MobileTurkey.
<waltman> Anyhow...have you registered yet?
<MutantTurkey> i also use argv_turk
<InHisName> turk, the argument variable ?
<MutantTurkey> co-rect
<MutantTurkey> i wanted a sig one but o whell
<MutantTurkey> sig_turl
<MutantTurkey> sig_turk'
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: come to fosscon
<jedijf> guest32768: you too
<InHisName> So, who is guest2^15 ?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: And bring Cricket with you!
<ChinnoDog> Turkey signal?
<ChinnoDog> Is that like the bat signal?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: i will talk to her
<waltman> excellent.
<ChinnoDog> adom: Are you going to Fosscon?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-30
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-31
<InHisName> Goodnight peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<jedijf> rmg51: need anything for fosscon -probably stopping at microcenter for some usb sticks - have dvd's(straight ubu)
<rmg51> I should be good
<rmg51> I have to check to see how many dvd's I have
<rmg51> blank ones^
<rmg51> I have a bunch of iso's
<rmg51> lubuntu, xubuntu, mint
<rmg51> mint with xfce
<teddy-dbear> I haz chocolate :-D
<lazyPower> Morning everyone
<adom> ChinnoDog: chatted with you on fbook messenger already, but no, unlikely I'll be in upstate NY that weekend. :(
<ChinnoDog> I am teaching customers how to use git today.
<pleia2> that should be fun
<ChinnoDog> Actually, it is. I am not teaching them how to use every feature! I'm only teaching them how to clone, push, and pull using the simplest of workflows.
<pleia2> newcomers to git always find themselves with interesting problems
<ChinnoDog> They don't know enough to cause problems yet.
<pleia2> well, I find if they've used a revision control system before they tend to want to do similar things and figure out strange ways to do it, causing a bit of a mess :)
<pleia2> particularly if they've never used a distributed one before, gets confusing
<ChinnoDog> Luckily they have not used one before. I set it up with only one branch in the repo though so still not hard to adapt to.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-01
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog noms a donut
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> This is going to be one of those days I spend solving stupid problems that don't seem to add up to anything.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-02
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
<jedijf> rmg51: mint? what do you think?
<jedijf> ok checked you have mint
<jedijf> i'll make some sticks
<rmg51> jedijf: Mint is a good choice for noobs
<rmg51> multimedia works right out of the box
<jedijf> mint mate cinnamon or both
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-03
<square-r00t> jedijf: they also have KDE and XFCE versions of mint
<square-r00t> as of v17
<square-r00t> but i'd stick with MATE- it's developed by Mint themselves, as is Cinnamon, but supports older hardware better than Cinnamon
<jedijf> square-r00t: grabbed both - 32's and user guides
<jedijf> rmg51: you have any 64's
<rmg51> I have both
<jedijf> good
<rmg51> back in a bit
<rmg51> I need to reboot
<ChinnoDog> Why can I not find a fosscon agenda?
<pleia2> click on "Speakers"
<ChinnoDog> Ooh. It has a schedule now.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-27
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> \o
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, power twins and everything else
<lazyPower> power twins!
<lazyPower> nice remix teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> :-D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-28
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, power twins and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<waltman> who's the other power twin?
<lazyPower> waltman: i nominate you for the position.
<waltman> While I'm honored, I must decline.
<teddy-dbear> the 2 with ops
<teddy-dbear> pleia2: and lazyPower
<lazyPower> O_o
<lazyPower> i plead the fifth
<lazyPower> but i'm honored you would put me in teh same teir as pleia2
<lazyPower> she's wayyy cooler than i am :D - she can be the cool twin.
<teddy-dbear> k
<pleia2> I'd like for this +O (auto op, rather than +o) to be removed, but only freelancer317 has the power to do it
<lazyPower> mayyyybe we'll run into freelancer again pleia2
<lazyPower> http://imgur.com/a/jsS63#PwnfVBC   new gear just arrived \o/
<jedijf> pleia2: want me to email brett?
<jthan> pleia2: you want to be a ninja op?
<pleia2> jthan: it is the freenode way
<jthan> lol
<pleia2> jedijf: I never cared enough to bother :)
<jedijf> okie dokie
<r00t^2> jthan: well, she's already a ninja OG
<jthan> AHHSNAP
<jedijf> r00t^2: jason is warheadse is alarm
<r00t^2> yeah
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-29
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, power twins and everything else
<teddy-dbear> oops! no more power twins
<waltman> hmm, is that a clue?
<teddy-dbear> yep
<teddy-dbear> pleia2: deoped
<waltman> aww
<lazyPower> i have no idea why i voiced myself >.>
<teddy-dbear> well fix it :P
<JonathanD> This is awful!
<lazyPower> natural order has been restored
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye power twins
<teddy-dbear> until the next time you sign in
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-30
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> \o
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> Why does Firefox get slower and slower over time until it I kill it and start it again? This always happens. It isn't using a lot of CPU or I/O though.
<ChinnoDog> Also I have plenty of memory available and no swap file.
<jthan> Firefox sucks.
<jthan> I had to switch to chromium
<jthan> Because it just keeps eating memory and it's slow
<ChinnoDog> The last time I ran Chrome on Linux it had severe memory management issues. It was eating all my memory with just a few tabs open.
<ChinnoDog> Firefox seems better able to handle having a bazillion tabs open.
<jthan> chromium
<jthan> not chrome
<ChinnoDog> They are from the same codebase. Do they not behave similarly?
<jthan> idk. chromium has never given me that issue
<jthan> and I'm a tab hoarder
<ChinnoDog> hmm. Perhaps I will try it again then.
<lazyPower> Google Chrome forked when they did blink
<lazyPower> its no longer sharing a code base with chromium afaik
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: have you filed a bug on mozillas bug tracker? Might be worth while to do so and get some feedback from upstream. They might have some ninja features you can enable to help with the MM, or not be aware of the leak.
<ChinnoDog> Some googling shows that everyone is well aware that this problem occurs. There are even add-ons to manage it.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-31
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<rmg51> o/
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> rmg51: what are you prepping for fosscon, i may stop and grab more sticks
<teddy-dbear> chocolate :-D
<rmg51> I'll have iso's
<rmg51> 2 laptops
<rmg51> dvd's
<lazyPower> oh yeah i should probably prep my slides for that
<lazyPower> thanks for the reminder gents
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-01
<ChinnoDog> Shotwell appears incapable of managing my photos. It keeps corrupting its index.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning
 * waltman idly wonders how long the days are on JonathanD's homeworld
<JonathanD> waltman: hah
<JonathanD> waltman: I'm at mpsig.
<waltman> JonathanD: How was it? I'm sorry I couldn't make it this month. I'd have much rather been there nerding out than mowing mom's back yard.
<JonathanD> waltman: was good.
<JonathanD> waltman: we got some good stuffs :)
<waltman> excellent
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<lazyPower> how you doin this am teddy-dbear?
<icey> Ahoy
<rmg51> teddy went back to sleep after I left for my walk ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> princedimond: don't forget KZ - I think there's an input near you - I met tom at wawa yesterday afternoon - didn't relaize who he was until Sal called!
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> o/
<princedimond> (jedijf): oh yeah ! i always forget kz, also been away from radio for a bit. had 2 major hdds crash so i have been putting major efforts into rebuilding and data recovery :-/
<princedimond> (jedijf): thats awesome u met tom! :) if u run into him again tell him i say hi :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> Ciao
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<argeo> hello
<teddy-dbear> goodbye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-03
<Guest48846> Evening
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critter and everything else
<icey> Hey teddy-dbear from SHA2017
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-01
<Fleet21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Fleet21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Fleet21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Fleet21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<balrog13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<balrog13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<balrog13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<balrog13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<czart_9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<czart_9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<czart_9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<czart_9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<joycepao> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joycepao> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<joycepao> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<joycepao> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<irc-522522523> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<irc-522522523> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<irc-522522523> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<irc-522522523> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<abraxis> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<abraxis> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<abraxis> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<milky27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<milky27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<milky27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<milky27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<earlz18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tux28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tux28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Tux28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kek918> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SakiiR21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SakiiR21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SakiiR21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thejoecarroll3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thejoecarroll3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<thejoecarroll3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thejoecarroll3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tsp4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tsp4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tsp4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nate18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nate18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<olspookishmagus1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qmr22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qmr22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<qmr22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Looking> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cool_Fire> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brand02> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zopsi3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rigel3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DanPin0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cork7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Dave99> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<davidfg414> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mdroid> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mdroid> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mdroid> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<thomasb9511> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<blocked7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aphel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aphel> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<aphel> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aphel> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Compu> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Compu> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lino> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lino> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lino> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lildirt> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lildirt> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lildirt> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<By29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<}ls{10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<}ls{10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<the_madman26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Carlos061117> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<webbyz> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<webbyz> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<webbyz> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sneakyness> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nazca5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nazca5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nazca5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nothing4You19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fydel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<erasmus28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AbbeyRipstra27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RussellB2814> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lmartin9212> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zopsi7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zopsi7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zopsi7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<matze25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JesseOor> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JesseOor> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Meanderthal0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest39318> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<See> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nkk71> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nikivi5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<infernix8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Victorsueca18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<darkmagic> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ljharb23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<loeken12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-02
<loppy2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nkk71> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pinPoint2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pinPoint2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pinPoint2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<chaoscon7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheapie17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheapie17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Compu> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JoeK28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nemesys> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PuppyKun0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ollien> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nyuszika7h5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NeddySeagoon21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Namarrgon0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Namarrgon0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Namarrgon0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MetaNova27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RussellB289> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PlasmaStar28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shrooms28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<basic`29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ilbelkyr22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cisien9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kek918> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chords> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chords> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iownall5557> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<purrdeta26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<purrdeta26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<purrdeta26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eido1on> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Omnious> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Frogging10114> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bock> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matlock> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matlock> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<matlock> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<matlock> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Hink> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RustyJ14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<weq21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LuK133722> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Minkar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<davidebeatrici16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SWAT25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elenah26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hsiktas24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l4z4i> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vans21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<israfel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hggdh18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arza0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sheraf5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joycepao> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joycepao> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<quicksilver10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LooCfur> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LooCfur> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Olipro29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nick`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eNbass14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-03
<pppingme13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<J214> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ekl-> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Miklo25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jak22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DataComputist> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<this> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<calcul0n> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hubcaps25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<liguo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Geeky_Bear> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-04
<urdh18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<wraeth3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<O-dog1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mitch_11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<burnout_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nstr6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nstr6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nstr6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hijiri> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Hijiri> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hijiri> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Adran2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<MJ944> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<MJ944> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<salamanderrake> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<salamanderrake> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<salamanderrake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sharker> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Sharker> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Sharker> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Iciloo13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Iciloo13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Alistair29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Alistair29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<plat_4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<plat_4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rogue2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<rogue2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<rogue2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rogue2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mfa29819> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mfa29819> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Solprefixer> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Solprefixer> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<d10n6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<d10n6> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<conno> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<conno> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Brace10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Brace10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Brace10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<salios> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<salios> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<salios> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<m4v23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<m4v23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<kayamm25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<kayamm25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sst6614> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<sst6614> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<pierte> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<pierte> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<pierte> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SailorHaumea1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<SailorHaumea1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<iw00t23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<iw00t23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<naos23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<naos23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<naos23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<w3stside0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<nullrouted> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Cajs25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ovoldemorto> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<danmackay3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<danmackay3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<danmackay3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<danmackay3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<VM_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<smaudet> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<smaudet> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Waggie11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Waggie11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Ritche12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<robink> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<robink> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<red-0016> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Asoka24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Asoka24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Asoka24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Asoka24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nosbig13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-08-05
<christel6> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<pleia2> restricting to registered nicknames until the spam passes
<jedijf> pleia2: ty
<pleia2> jedijf: to turn it off, in case I'm not around /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-us-pa mlock +cnt-r
<pleia2> but you know me :) just ping me to turn it off, I'll show up
<jedijf> pleia2: lol i haz the power.....i just looked....i was thinking who has channel control all week DOH!
<pleia2> lol
<jedijf> i guess we changed that 2 years ago.....i was thinking lamealex
<waltman> Aww, I was relying on this channel to know when I could remove the flag from #plug :(
<jedijf> waltman: i have another for that purpose
<waltman> So mlock's a more permanent /mode?
<waltman> jedijf: this was my other channel :)
<jedijf> waltman: yep, but when you see it removed here, it will mean no spam for a week - 20 minutes ago my watch cheannel was spammed
<waltman> k
<pleia2> waltman: yeah, mlock is set by services, so if the whole network gets disconnected, everyone leaves the channel (unlikely?) chanserv resets it
<waltman> nod
<pleia2> kinda a pain to use, but I am IRC guru so I know all the things
<waltman> is the command to turn it on +cnt+r?
<pleia2> the letters are the current modes
<pleia2> which on plug are +gnprt
<waltman> ah
<pleia2> so you'd want /msg chanserv set #plug mlock +gnprt
<pleia2> to remove it: /msg chanserv set #plug mlock +gnpt-r
<pleia2> (remove the +r that is)
<waltman> Thanks!
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<ssweeny> Yeah just about every IRC channel I frequent has been hounded the last few days. Did I miss some big spammer event?
<waltman> They started on the perl irc network and then found their way here.
<ssweeny> freenode is pretty much unusable
<waltman> the mst they were mentioning is a notorious asshole in the perl community
<waltman> It's fine on the channels with +r.
<waltman> meanwhile on #perl on that network someone's asking about porting the python pandas module to perl. afaict I'm the only one who's ever used pandast and told him to just use python. Everyone else, with no idea of the scale of the project, is encouraging him.
<waltman> feeling a bit frustrated
<waltman> Trying to do data science in perl instead of python in 2018 strikes me as madness
 * ssweeny never got his head around perl enough to use it in anger
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-31
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-02
<teddy-dbear2> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-03
<teddy-dbear2> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-04
<teddy-dbear2> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
